# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls Part 9



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all       

Happy chatting  

Rachel x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I wanted to be first!!!    I'm never first


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I wanted to be 2nd!!!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow I scared you all off again!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Lou -  

  

x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

*I'm not*  just feel tired and I'm starting to feel like  with all the rubbish I've been eating 

I'm now wishing I could have a good  a  and last but not least a good  as it's getting boring if you see what I mean 

Nice to see everyone's well, Eden lovely to see you're ok and hoping you get a , I've also read that Roseline has had a  so wishing you loads of luck hun if you're reading this 

Hi to my usual girls, sorry for being so boring tonight but to be honest not a great deal has happened since I last did personals  I think I scared them off Lou not you 

SarahTM, Aaliyah wants every single balloon you put on your profile!! 

And whoever stole the SUN I demand to have it right back  OK, pleassssssssssssse...... 

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Samia said:


> And whoever stole the SUN I demand to have it right back  OK, pleassssssssssssse......


Here here Sam!! I want it back too  It was so nice not having to dress up in coats etc last week 

Rachel x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Sam, I was so cold yesterday I put my boots on for work,   and we nearly put the heating on. And we went to bed early to watch the tele from under the duvet! What is going on?!! Freezing me knockers off!!! Ah not too long now before you can have yourself a blooming good drink! Hope you're not succumbing to the evil weed though....................     

I had a bit of excitement on Sat. I had acupuncture in the morning, and not long after I had some heavy bright red spotting (sorry TMI I know) which was really odd. Normally my pre AF spotting is dark brown.... sorry tmi.... but when I had my natural pg in Sardinia, I got exactly the same, then there was no spotting at all.... I thought OMG it might be an implantation bleed, and around the right sort of time too. However, I have since been having the usual AF signs, and brown spotting, so all a bit of a false alarm.... grrrrrrrr. I'm getting soooo bored with knicker checking!      

Anyway will keep it brief this time, hi to everybody else, Liz, Sarah TM, SArah L, any news Meadey, Tanya, Daffodil, Eden, Beetle, Rachel and all the rest I have missed........ Meadey, any news on the scan?

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girilies,

Rachel, have you been hiding it   ??    I got some of it today so feeling a bit better: the only thing is I don't have any coats or jackets that will fit me anymore and I refuse to buy one as I think it would be a waste of money  

Lou, we've put the heating back on in dd's room and the living room for the evening as the same as you guys watching tv and being cold is not nice!!  The only thing is that right now we are in what's gonna be dd's room as we've had our room's ceiling replastered and we've taken the old wallpaper off and waiting for the whole room to be painted now!!  Maybe at the week-end if hubby doesn't run away to play tennis!!  I don't think it's dawned on him that I've only got about 10 weeks left!!  Oh well that's men for you I guess   All this to say we haven't got a tv in the bedroom yet!! 

How's everybody??

Love,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

Yay! The sun has come back out again   (although the flip flops are still packed away!)

Sam – blimey, only 10 weeks to go – it seems to have flown by! How are you feeling – well and happy I hope? Drove past your work the other day so gave you a wave – don’t recall you waving back though!   

Lou – keeping my fingers crossed that the knicker checking will not be necessary and another Sardinia styley surprise is in the offing! 
Hope you managed to hang onto your knockers and they didn’t get frozen off – you may need them very soon!!!   

SarahTM – what did QM’s say about your FET? Will they let you go for an unmedicated FET this month?
Hope you have a very wild weekend out in Valencia with your sister et al – look forward to hearing all about it – LOOK OUT VALENCIA!   

SarahL – OMG you must have your twins by now so please, please, please let us know how you and they are!  

Beetle – think this is your last week at work isn’t it? 2 more full days to go – bet you can’t wait.   How is it all going with you?

Tanya – how is Bonnie/Bertie? Has the morning sickness subsided yet? Hope everything is going splendidly!  

Meadey – how is everything going with you? Please update us and how you (and bump) are and fingers crossed for a fab scan next week! 

Daffodil – just to say that I hope your follow up this week is a good one. Let us know how you get on 

Toffeecat – not long to go now until your QM’s appointment. Are you just holding off making any decisions until you have this appointment. Hope it’s a good one for you and DH 

Eden – wishing you loads of luck with your next cycle. Fingers crossed! 

Have I missed anyone?

Well my downregging starts this Saturday – sniffing again   as the concensus from QM’s is that it is easier to control and do something about if it doesn’t work whereas the Prostap is more difficult to work with. 
Of course sod’s law dictates that we have yet another social gathering this weekend whilst I’m discreetly trying to snort my drugs - plus we’re flying so I may need to explain about my drugs haul!  

If I don’t speak to you all again, have a fantastic Bank Holiday weekend 

Liz
x


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there

I've recently started treatment at QM and am three weeks into down-regulating on Suprecur. Today I've been for my first scan expecting to start injections today and found that the sniffing is not working. I really wasnt ready for dealing with failure at this stage and feel like someone punched me !

I've spent ages this afternoon trying to find some comment on how often this happens but am new to the website. I think I saw some comment from some QM ladies though on Suprecur and was wondering if anyone had any words of wisdom for me. 

The nurse has told me to continue for another week, is it likely that my womb lining will have thinned by then ? I thought you needed to get AF for that. Am a bit confused. Was feeling positive before but dont feel that way now. Fed up of bad news.

You all look like your'e great friends so I hope you dont mind me butting in......

Wx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi WendyP

Come on over to the QM's thread - everyone's lovely:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140919.0

Yes there has been quite a bit of discussion about Buserelin (Suprecur) - including the last post from me! I've had it four times now and it has worked for me although I have always had to sniff for longer than the initial dates set by QM's, as my AF has been late (but then I have PCOS and erratic AF's anyway!). The only problem with this is that it messes up scan, EC and ET dates but as I've accepted that that is part and parcel with me, I just get on with it and go with the flow.

I know that there was a time when quite a few of the QM's girls had a bad time with sniffing not working and I think they all were offered Prostap instead but when I asked about it for this upcoming tx, I was advised that it was better to stick with Suprecur. I'm not entirely sure why - other than QM's telling me that it was easier to control - think my last cycle saw me going into my fourth bottle (my sinuses weren't impressed!).

When you say that it's not working - what do you mean? Has it not turned everything off and are your ovaries still responding, or do you mean that you haven't had AF yet?

Hope that another week of sniffing will sort it all out for you and wishing you loads and loads of luck for this cycle

Liz
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Wendy

I've merged your post with the active running thread for Queen Marys 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

God you're quick Minxy!    

x


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh what a relief to speak to someone who knows what I'm talking about ! Fed up feeling like an amateur gynae to friends & family  

Started sniffing on day 21 and my cycle is usually 28 days. AF came late on day 31 (ah for the days when that would have been exciting !). Sniffing for 3 weeks today because of bank hols and the scan showed that my lining was thick, I think Katie the nurse said 4.5mm instead of less than 1mm but could be wrong. 

She also checked and there was an egg developing although a little confused. Does that mean I'm still going to ovulate do you think ? Confused because that would be now and have had a couple of little twinges today, which I do get sometimes when ovulating. 

Natasha - Spent the last 10 mins wondering where my message had gone  , thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Hope I can find you all in future !

Wendy


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Wendy

I'm going to sound completely rubbish, as I'm not sure what that means for you, as it sounds as though you have had your AF but you still have some lining left - are you still bleeding or do you mean that the scan showed that a new lining has thickened up ready for ovulation? (Sorry I'm being a bit thick!)

If it's any help at all, on my last tx cycle I was sniffing Suprecur for 3weeks *before* AF showed (on day 42) and then I had my deferred scan a week later and started stimming then, staying sniffing the Suprecur until my trigger shot which I think ended up being a total of 41 days snorting away on my bottles (38 days total on my previous cycle to that).

Reading your reply, it sounds as though you may be in a different situation as it looks as though you possibly haven't shut down properly (which I really hope isn't the case! ), in which case I'm sure one of the other girls can help as I think this happened to them too, didn't it - SarahTM, Sam, Beetle

Good luck

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Wendy,

A quick one from me as I'm at work  

Sniffing didn't work for me as Liz has just said and even though they made me sniff one more week it didn't do the trick   and I ended up having to have the prostap injection    which works all the time!! Shuts you down well and proper    I just wish QM used it all the time and learn from the past experiences      Hope it doesn't come to that with you: you didn't necessarily need a bleed: your body can reabsorbe some of the lining if that makes any sense  
Good luck hun and hello girls.

Love 

Sam   

P.S: 18 more working days for me until Maternity Leave kicks in: YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

WendyP said:


> Natasha - Spent the last 10 mins wondering where my message had gone , thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Hope I can find you all in future !


I did send you a PM (personal message) including the link to let you know what I'd done


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Feeling alot better today. Needed a 'poor me' day.

Liz, I did get AF almost as expected in my normal cycle. I think Katie explained that I may not have shut down as it should and that even though I was sniffing, cycle continued as normal. Still, we'll see in a week.

Decided that one injection is surely better than all this sniffing business so am ready to accept that if its the case next week. 

Sam, thanks for your message. Feels good to know that even though you needed the big bad injection, you are on the last few days til you go on maternity leave. Fingers crossed I'll get there one day. 

Thank you so much for replying to me and hope you all have a lovely lovely bank holiday weekend. Have a wedding to go to so cant fail to be in a good mood this weekend. Plus, I look kick a**e in my bridesmaid dress, have to try hard not to outglam the bride !

Wx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just a v quick message from me to let you know that............

MATILDA AND ROSE WERE BORN ON 20TH MAY AT 4.45PM AND 4.46PM BY C-SECTION!!!!!!!!!

I was induced but the medication didn't help me dilate - not even 1cm. Apparently it was because of the operations I had previously had on my womb.  Anyway, I was in labour with contractions from about 2am to 12 midday. Experiencing agony, before they let me have a c-section.

The girls are absolutely beautiful. I've been trying to upload a picture of them but fertilityfriends website doesn't seem to like to display them, so will have to try again later.

I'm sooo short of time at the moment. Seem to be a non stop milking machine but love every minute of it.

Will log on again soon, when I have a moment.

Hope you are all well.  Not long for you Beetle and Sam!

Sarah xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS TO SARAHL AND DH*[/fly]

And welcome to the world to Matilda and Rose  ​
Hope you are not too tired hun and enjoying being a milking machine  Take care for now and please please let us see the girls soon 

Love,

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Dear All
Cant believe we've got a new thread going!!
First of all - HUGE HUGE HUGE congratulations to Sarah L - Even though I've never met you, I feel I know you so well and am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!! Poor you for having to go through labour and THEN have a C section - but at least you've got 2 great little babies. Hope you are doing ok. How long did you stay in hospital for? What was the C sect like??

Welcome to Tanya - re your sniffing question - exactly the same thing happened to me back in the summer. We got quite frustrated - especially as we got different views from QM. Nick said it could be a faulty batch of the drug, Katie said it could be weather related. Julie said I was just unlucky. Like you, they could see a follicle so they were all very confused. So i had to abort the sniffing, wait til my period came normally (which was massively delayed due to the suprecur - even though it didnt work!) and then on day 21 of my next cycle have a prostap jab. The good thing about prostap was that it worked straight away, i didnt have to remember to sniff 3 times a day, and there were definitely less side effects. so hang on in there - i am sure it will be ok. I ended up having acupuncture to bring on my AF so i could get going with Prostap which I would recommend as it was driving me insane waiting!

Samia - glad you've only got 18 days til you finish for maternity leave!!!! That will hopefully coincide with the weather changing for the better again!

Liz - good luck with the sniffing. At least you know you are on the right road again!

SarahTM - hows it going with you. Any progress on FET?

Lou - sounds lovely snuggling up with DH in the duvet! Way to go! Crossing all my fingers and toes that the acupuncture is going to kick in.

Alls well with me. My DH has gone away for a week with work and we're both a bit nervous that i'm home alone and 35 weeks preggers!! My mother has stepped in and is coming up tomorrow to babysit me incase anything kicks off!  Finished work last friday - YIPEEEEEEEE! It was all very rewarding turning my out of office on saying I would be out til Spring 2009! Girls i just know you'll be getting there soon.....Have got appointments at hospital next week to find out whats going on with my placenta and when/if I need to have the planned c section -( likely for week 38 or 39 ie in 3-4 weeks!)

And good luck with the scan Eden......

Take care all of you - make sure you are chilling out and not working too hard!

LOL 

Me x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
Just a quickie from me to say CONGRATULATIONS to Sarah & DH           
Am so happy for you both

*Beetle & Sam*, not long for you two either - so exciting to see lots of babies on our thread

Will update you all on my news later (not much to tell but haven't been online for a while)

Love to all 
Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Woo Hoo! *HUGE HUGE* congratulations to you and DH on the birth of Matilda and Rose

       

I'm so very very pleased for you and so pleased for QM's too!

Sorry it's a short (ish) message - have been away for a few days and have loads of work to catch up on

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Firstly   CONGRATULATIONS    Sarah. Can't imagine how exciting it must be for you (if a little overwhelming perhaps?). Love the names. Can't wait to see pics!

Beetle, enjoy your maternity leave and do some lovely things while you still have time! Bet you're getting dead excited now aren't you?

Sam, how can you be nearly on maternity leave? You were only giving us TMI on your bms and instead cups a few weeks ago!!

Lou, how's it going? Keeping my fingers crossed for you that nasty AF didn't arrive and that it was indeed signs of implantation. You'd better book yourself another trip just in case - I hear Sardinia's nice in the Summer?!!

How are you feeling Tanya, Meadey and Daffodil? Keep us posted when you have time.

Hi Wendy, welcome to the thread. Sniffing also didn't work for me. I got really fed up and stamp footy about it as patience never was my strong point and I had to wait for my next cycle (which took forever) until they could do the Prostap injection. I don't think they like to do the Prostap if they don't have to as it only shuts you down for a certain amount of time and is harder to control or something but it certainly is easier than the endless sniffing! I did a bit of investigation (as did Eden I think?) and I don't think it's QM's fault - just one of those stats where quite a few of us happened to be on this thread! Anyway, really hope that your scan shows you're all nice and downregged and ready for stimming.

Any news on the waiting list Toffeecat?

Liz, how was your trip? Hope you had a fab time? Did you manage to fool your friends in to thinking you were a coke addict and have a full body search at the airport when they found your drugs?!! Hope your sinuses are coping well and that you're feeling good and positive about this cycle?

Hi to anyone I've missed.

As for me, I'm in for a scan tomorrow to check that my system is recovered after the op. All being well I'll have a nice dominant follicle and will start doing my ovulation testing ready for FET.

Got back from my sister's hen weekend in Valencia last night and I'm really struggling at my desk today! Soooo tired! Had lots of fun but the weather was pants so not much sunbathing for us. I'm now on a massive health kick as I've just looked at the photos and didn't like what I saw!

Thank goodness this week is a short one!

Speak soon girls.

Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm forever blowing bubbles...!!!  

Off to rest my finger now!

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Are you begging SarahTM?/    Will be blowing some back


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Have been blowing and now I'm sure I can't cook diner    Oh well, nevermind off to take dd to swimming lesson now but can't get off the sofa watching Roland Garros  

Hope everyone's well,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Firstly, many congrats to Sarah L and DH and welcome to the world to Rose and Matilda, I agree with Sarah TM, love the names. Hope you're not too worn out with the double milking machine effort, my friend had a special V shaped cushion which helped her balance her twins when she was feeding! Can't wait to see pics!

Sam forgive my ignorance, who's Roland Garros... is he a dish? 

Sarah TM, pity no sunbathing in Valencia.... but I bet in amongst all the tiredness there's just a teensy bit of hangover..... if it was a hen party there should've been!! Oh I know what you mean about the health drive, I put a pair of work trousers on I'd not worn for 2 weeks, and took them off again cos I couldn't do them up, they weren't meant to be spray on!  Good luck with the scan tomorrow and you can finally get on with it!!

Liz, how are you? 

Good to hear from you Daffodil! 

Beetle, so you're on the final stretch now at last! Bet it doesn't seem real! 

Hi and welcome to WendyP. I guess the others have filled you in on your questions, but just saying welcome! How was the wedding? Did you KA in your frock?

Well just a quickie for me as meant to be doing the shopping (much much nicer than traipsing round the supermarket in the evening!!)  Yes AF did show and it was definitely a clearout! Sorry tmi I know! So here I go again! Getting a bit fed up now and bored of waiting for something to happen. Anyway, enough of that, hope everybody managed to enjoy the weekend in the rubbish weather! 

Bye for now 
Love
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Lou      Roland Garros is the French grand slam (tennis) Nobody dishy today: I've only managed to see girlies


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just another quick one to say to Meadey that I hope today's scan goes brilliantly and that you get to see a really good little strong heartbeat (or heartbeats even - as you had three put back)

I'll be thinking of you today  

Liz
xxx


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Congratulations Sarah! I'm sure you are loving every moment with your new additions. 

Well, been to QM this morning and even though a blood test last week showed my estradiol level was low as it should be in down regulating, my womb lining had thicked even more. It also looks like I'm about to ovulate so have to stop sniffing and wait. 

I was okay today because already prepared myself after last week. DH and I have decided to have a free go at baby making and keep fingers crossed. Also going to book a weekend away and make the most of the alcohol potential ! That should make the month pass quicker until I have to have the prostap injection. 

All your feedback has made me feel better. Dont feel like a loner now. 

Wedding was good and I easily looked the best in the room by the end of the night because everyone else was sozzled ! 

I'll keep watching posts and see you back here in a month.

Wx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw Wendy – so sorry to hear that the Suprecur failed for you. 

I was hoping your next appointment would show that everything had successfully shut down - although as you say, you and DH can go away and make full use of the failure  

Have a fantastic, alcohol fuelled weekend away in preparation for that upcoming injection!

Take care

Liz
x


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Ladies

A long overdue post from me.  Sorry to have gone awol but have been trying to keep off the internet (not always succeeding).  

I had my scan today and it was all good.  One little bean measuring 9mm with a lovely strong hearbeat.  It makes me cry just writing this.  It was such a lovely sight.

I'm now discharged and have to wait for my 12 week scan via the doctor.  Can't possibly wait that long so have booked a private reassurance scan for a couple of weeks.  We're off on holiday for a week on Sat so that should pass the time nicely.  We're going to Las Vegas and Toronto which will be great but will have to be rather less wild than I would normally have hoped.

Have just skimmed through the thread so haven't really caught up with news..

Sarah - congratulations!  Beautiful names - in fact they are exactly what I would have chosen!

Sam - hope you're bearing up

Liz - hi - thanks for asking after me.  Hope you are OK.

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Girls

Meadey - I'm so happy for you.  You must be overjoyed.  Enjoy your pregnancy and keep us posted!

Sam - thanks for the bubbles - I wasn't begging just asking politely?!!!  

Wendy - so sorry to hear that the downregging didn't work for you this time.  Haven't heard of anyone who has had any problems with Prostap though so use your time wisely this month and get the Pimms out!!

Lou - definitely tmi about your 'clear out'   You got Sam's instead cups yet?  Might be worth a try?  

Liz - how's the sniffing going?  You managed to catch up on your sleep yet? My sister and bro-in-law-to-be left to go home to Shanghai this morning so I have a date with my dh and the sofa tonight - hoorah!

Hi everyone else.

Went for my scan this morning to be told that I do have a dominant follicle but not big enough and lining not thick enough yet so I'm in for another scan on Friday morning.  But it looks like all being well we will be FETing this cycle which is great news.  Annoying that dh is away in Budapest next week so if transfer happens I shall be going on my own but I'm a big girl and I'm sure I can manage (I can spend hours in Borough Market if I can time it right!!)...

So there's my news.  

SarahL - Katie asked me to send her love and she's really happy for you!  Apparently the new doc in ACU told her yesterday.

That's all from me folks! 

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay Meadey! Brilliant news about the beanie - you must feel so thrilled and I don't blame you one bit for having lots of tears (I would too!) - if we don't speak again before your hols, have a fantastic time (but stay away from those slot machines in Vegas as I hear they're dangerous!)

SarahTM - Way to go! Splendid news about the FET this cycle    
Let us know if you need a ET buddy and I'll come along and hold your hand for you - or should that be hold your ankles  

Will catch up with everyone else's news too as I've been a bit rubbish with personals, but BIG hello's to Lou, Sam, Beetle, Daffodil, Wendy, Toffeecat, Tanya (have the mods told you to stay away from us now?  ), SarahL and of course Rose & Matilda! 

Have I left anyone out?

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Bonsoir everybody,

SarahTM, I know you weren't begging hun: I was     Could still do with some more    Brilliant news on the FET this cycle, if Liz can't be your partner, if I can I'll come and offer my services: you might have to be my partner rather than the other way round  

Meadey, so so happy hun on your beanie, here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy      When's your due date?  

Tanya, I know you're not longer an official QM chick, but we miss you babe    How is it all going? 

Wendy, not to worry hun, enjoy your last bit of freedom before your next cycle as it could be 10 months at the minimum before you can have another drink    I know I'm gagging   

Liz, how's the sniffing doing hun??  Hope you're not getting too many side effects  

Lou, hope the clearout did the tricks    and hopefully maybe with the use of THE instead cups   you could do it again   

Toffeecat how are you hun??  

Beetle, you must be getting excited now, hope you're well, xx

SarahL, Oh I want to see the girls, pm us a pic if you can't download them on here, hope you're not too tired and when you have a minute or 10   I want to hear all about the birth    

Who am I forgetting??  If it's you I'm really really sorry  

Betty/Bobby is now growing quite fast and large!!  Will have to upload a new picture soon.  Had a real bad hormonal fit (or so I'd like to put down to hormones!!) on bank holiday and nearly blinded my dh (by accident but whilst having a row  ) I poked him in the eye!!  and ended up in Epsom A&E!!  When we got there I was sobbing and they thought we were there for me    You'll be please to hear he's a lot better today (playing a double's game at his tennis club) so I'm sure he's alright    So mind what you're saying to the pregnant girl!!    

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh and by the way, did anyone hear that thunderstorm last night or was I just dreaming and driving myself


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

Yes I heard that pesky thunderstorm too! I think I was dreaming about it before I woke up and actually realised it was happening outside. Needless to say I have felt very sleepy today!

Yes, please do post more piccies of Betty/Bobby as I’d love to see them - how's it all going?

Now how on earth did you manage to poke your finger in poor DH’s eye?  

See I’m slowly getting around to personals to each of you – reckon it’ll be Lou & Beetle’s turn tomorrow! 

I’m going to be very sad now and go to my bed as late nights celebrating weddings, thunderstorms and cats waking me up early are taking their toll.

Sniffing going fine thanks but then I’ve only been doing it for past four days although I have noticed that I’ve felt very, very hot whilst DH swears blind that it hasn’t been that hot so maybe it’s a sign that things are switching off

Night night all

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Liz,

Long story short: we're in the car and I'm sat in the front passenger seat whilst dh's gone to strap dd whose seat is behing the driver's seat and I was just so so   that I turned round wanting to point my finger at him shouting it was all his fault and as I did that he bent in face first and BANG right in his right eye!!    Needless to say I was in   and the argument stopped there and then when I realised what has just happened!!    Well now he's playing tennis I realised it can't have been that bad!!  Wish I pointed 2 fingers at him    Good you're having hot flushes just hope you don't go as   MOI!!!    Fingers and toes are crossed chick  

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Me again, hi girls!

Sam, I did recognize the name of Roland Garros, but couldn't place him.... not dishy, but good at the old tennis.... yay not long til Wimbledon, can't wait! 

Wendy, shame about the down reg, but at least you were prepared for the news..... nice big fat prostap injection and you'll be fine.... hope you and DH get lots of    done..... might work au naturel you never know!!

Meadey, fantastic news about the beanie..... I was welling up reading that..... Las Vegas and Toronto, now even in my books that's greedy!! Me the queen of short breaks, two in one go..... how rude!! Ha have a good time though, and like Liz says beware the slot machines!

Sarah TM, I haven't got the instead cups yet..... Sam you're gonna have to send me the link again, sorry, I had a quick scan for it and can't find it.... yes I'm rubbish!!! Great news about the FET though, pity DH may not be about, but it's such an impersonal moment anyway I thought, it's not exactly the height of romance, so probably not a major issue...! 

Sam I did laugh about you and DH and his eye poking incident..... how funny! Perhaps you were reminding him of how painful childbirth can be! 

Liz, good luck with the sniffing..... no it definitely hasn't been hot..... Must be hot flushes!!!! It's a sign!

Well not much happening for me. Just waiting in for weekly shopping to be delivered..... I love it, soooo much better then trailing round the supermarket..... still DH has developed a knack (and don't they always?) of whenever he knows we have to wait in for shopping, he wants to go out for a meal!!! Hope they come early, cos it's given me a taste for a curry....! 

Anyway, must go I see the lorry outside!Woo I lead an exciting life if I get excited when Tesco deliver!!!!


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

2 quickies from me...apologies its so short..

huge congrats to Meadey - thats BRILLIANT news!! Congrats on your beanie!! Who is the new doc at QM then? Is that instead of that woman who's name I cant remember? Assume katie and julie are still there, and Rowena!?

And Sarah TM - good luck with the FET - looking forward to hearing how it all goes and what its all like.

Lots of love

me x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Right then, this is going to be full-on proper post to everyone, although I apologise in advance as I think it’s going to be quite dull!

Lou – Hope your Tesco delivery was full of lots of lovely goodies and you made it in time for your curry! Has that nasty AF finally finished – hope so!
How long until Andalucia (I’m so jealous by the way!) – got any more long weekend trips coming up?

Beetle – How exciting now being on maternity leave – it must have felt so rewarding walking out of that office. We just need that sun to make another appearance so that you can really make the most of chilling! Hope your mum is keeping you company whilst DH is away. Good luck for next week’s appointment

SarahTM – Good luck for today’s scan – hope that lining is getting nice and thick and that follie is getting fat. Let us know how you get on!
When is your sister’s wedding – has it been lovely having your personal space back again?

Sam – Have you been keeping those pointy fingers away from DH?  
So when do you actually go on maternity leave? I know it’s not long now – are you getting excited? Don’t forget the Betty/Bobby pics when you get a chance
So do I take it then that the Sam & DH household have been glued to the TV watching the French Open?

Meadey – have a fantastic holiday (as if you wouldn’t!) and don’t expose that bean to too much hardened gambling.
Look forward to hearing all your holiday tales when you’re back!
Oh I need to think up a bean name for you too don’t I – of course it’ll have to be another one beginning with ‘B’ (may need help on this one………….)

Daffodil – good luck for today – let us know how you get on and hope next week’s follow-up is a very good one.

WendyP – so have you planned that weekend away yet? I’d suggest not Somerset, unless you’re good at sailing and swimming! Unbelievable weather isn’t it - those poor people!
How is that alcohol quaffing going now?

Toffeecat – when is your next appointment? Think you said June sometime didn’t you? 

SarahL, Rose & Matilda (and DH of course) – are you all settling in nicely at home now? How is the lean, mean, milking machine?
Don’t forget to have another go at posting those pics when you have a free moment – free moment??  

Tanya – I think the mods must have given you a warning to stay away from us QM girls as you’ve disappeared!    
Please come back and let us know how you and Bonnie/Bertie are getting on

Well I think I’ve now done everybody haven’t I? Hope you all have a fantastic weekend and that the sun comes back out to play again!

Take care everyone

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

See Lou & Sam - now my last post has scared everyone off!


x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

No you ain't scared me    Did I sound English just now    

I'm here and been reading but my post was also one of the lasts so you, Lou and I have probably scared them all off    Don't know where Tanya's disappeared: probably took it to heart that she's no longer a QM's girl    Hope you're well if reading this  
SarahL has got her hands (both of them!!) full I'm sure    Beetle is getting ready to deliver   Lou's organising her next short break away    and SarahTM is trying to find some more instead cups!!    Me??  Just sat there getting FAT!!!!!  They made me take my bloods again last week and discovered that my iron levels are really low and have now put me on Pregaday    Had my blood done on week 28 and I'm now nearly 32!!!    I think that's bad  
Hi everybody and hope everybody is feeling a lot better than the weather!!  Sorry for short post but off to take dd swimming!! (and don't want to scare anybody else  )

Love,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone

Just a quickie from me too to let you know that somehow I missed the surge and therefore FET not happening for me this cycle.  Not sure how or why it happened so going for a blood test on Friday and will hopefully have a clearer idea and a better understanding so we can decide whether to try again with a natural FET next month and risk it happening again or go for a medicated FET.

Very annoying!  

Sam, I bet you're not fat and that you're blooming!!  Not sure what Pregaday is but hope it does the trick and that your iron levels improve.  Eat lots of spinach?!

Liz, you are a bit scary so no wonder nobody posted after you?!!    Hope you're not working too hard and that sniffing is going well

Lou, hope you're now in receipt of your instead cups?  Enjoy!

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're well and happy?

Trying to finish my work so that I can go and have a bit of exercise to see if that makes me feel less p***ed off!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sarah – I’m really sorry to hear that your FET won’t be going ahead this cycle and can totally understand why you feel so frustrated.
I hope that Friday’s blood test shows what happened. Would you prefer to stick with going for a natural FET rather than a medicated one? I guess anything where you are having less drugs has to be a good thing.
Can’t believe you said I’m scary – just you wait until the next time I see you! 

Sam – sorry to hear about your low iron levels but at least they now got you sorted (hopefully). I’ve never heard of Pregaday and all I can think of is Timmy Mallet’s ‘Whackaday’ instead! 
I too don’t believe that you are getting fat – bet you have a lovely Betty/Bobby bump

Hello everyone else – don’t be scared of us – come back!

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Sarah hun  

Oh well that gives you another month of Instead Cups instead    It's just such a pain when you've been waiting for it and then you bl***y miss it!!!  I don't really know a lot about FET so I can't really advise but is medicated not better? 

Liz, where are you at right now in your tx, still doing that horrible thing they call sniffing?    Trust me I am now getting BIG: I've put on 2 stones so far and I dare not think what will happen in the last month (with dd that's when I put on most!!  ) So I've decided that after birth I won't be becoming an Instead cup rep but a Weight Watchers one  

Wondering how everybody else is doing    Nobody loves us anymore girls    It's just the 3 of us!! (where are you Lou?) Hurry otherwise we will not accept you back!!!   

Roseline if you still read this thread, I've been following your progress and wanted to say Congratulations on your twinnie BFP, well done hun xx

Hi everybody  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies Still lurking reading whats going on 
Sarah So sorry that you are not going this cycle  Would you consider doing medicated FET?

Hiya Liz still here and baby is doing well had a private scan on Fri at 9wks 5days it's starting to look like a baby now and doing well  How are you?

Sam I hope you and Baby are doing well 

love to every one else 

Tanya


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm not stopping 'cos I'm whacked out after a series of 1-2am nights and need my bed, but thought I'd pop on to say hi and hope you all enjoyed the sunny day?

Had a call from Katie yesterday to tell me that she'd had a chat with Miss Bevan and they'd decided that I should do a medicated FET next cycle so more sniffing and expense!!   I know I'll be eating my words if it works but apparently the stats are the same for medicated and natural so I was really hoping to avoid the drugs.  

Liz, don't talk about Whackaday 'cos I'm sure you have to be ancient to remember that?!!    Right, I'm not 'Wide Awake' (said with hand gestures for us oldies who remember it!!) so I'm off to my bed!

Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Night Night Sarah


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Bonne Nuit Sam!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Ou la la on parle francais?  Bonne Nuit Sarah et a bientot, gros bisous,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay! Okay!

Firstly - you two have now put me to shame as my schoolgirl French language skills are *VERY* limited!!!

Secondly - GO TO BED you two!!!! It's way too late to be up on a school night! 

Thirdly - looks like it's just the three of us on the QM's thread now as everyone else has disappeared (or they're just out having fun!!!) 

Fourthly - luckily Sarah, I never actually watched Whackaday, as the trailers were enough to put me off, so haven't got a clue what the hand gestures are but you'll have to show us what they are next time we meet (being the big Timmy fan you must be!   )

Fifthly (is that a word?) - good to hear from you Tanya and really pleased to hear that Bonnie / Bertie is doing well

Lastly - take care Sam (and Betty/Bobby) & Sarah and anyone else that is lurking and I hope you all have a blinding weekend!
No news from me other than AF is still a no-show (now on CD34) - but then that's nothing new with me!

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

oh and enjoy some bubbles too!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls - I am currently in D/R for ICSI no.2 at QM's - this is our NHS freebie (at last!) but last tx we had privately at Woking. Things are a bit different at QM's but just wanted to check your experiences, what are the staff like, etc. Also - how did it go (for those of you who have had IVF/ICSI there) getting the eggs to the Bridge Centre & then what were they like at the Bridge?

The consultant I was was Dr Emmanuel, I am currently sniffing & due for EC w/c 30th June - anyone else around that time too?
Sorry for all the questions! 
Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Wombly

Welcome to the QM’s thread (not sure if you’re new to the thread or not!) - everyone's lovely - well those that have time to post!!!   

Looks like we may be having EC around the same time – I’m currently down for EC the week before you, with my baseline scan next Wednesday, but seeing as AF hasn’t turned up yet, it’ll probably be a week later.
This is my 3rd QM’s IVF (although 5th time downregging!) and I think DH has found it fine going up to The Bridge – he took a taxi the first time but as The Bridge were busy he kept the taxi waiting and subsequently it cost a fortune. Second time round he  paid the congestion charge and drove, which would have been fine apart from a bad accident at Elephant & Castle which meant he was gone for about 3 hours. The only thing I would say is that I think the incubators are quite heavy and bulky for carrying about on public transport.
If you need any more info on my own thoughts and experiences, feel free to PM me!

Wishing loads of luck for this cycle – hope it results in a BFP!!!!

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Liz

Hmmm, what's your DH going to do this time?!? My DH was thinking about catching the train but not sure now if the incubator's are bulky...that's the method they recommended. Mind you I suppose it all depends on how the trains or roads are on the day.

I think he was quite shocked when the nurse said to DH, 'now you WILL be able to produce a specimen under such stressful conditions won't you? Because if you don't think you can you need to tell us now' -I thought cor blimey give the bloke a chance!  

I am due AF on Sunday but last tx it was about 3 days late. B/line scan is booked in for 18th June. Good luck with yours xxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly – I’m sure that your DH will be fine. 

I have it on good authority (from my DH) that ‘the room’ at The Bridge is lovely and comfy – TMI I know! I recall that Jackeen’s DP agreed with us on that one! 
In fact, I bet that that taxi tale and the traffic accident tale were just that – tales, and he was secretly enjoying staying in that room. 

Oh god, that’s brought the tone right down so I’d best go now!

Sorry!

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls and welcome Wombly    Won't be a long post as I'm just shattered: second 12 hours shift and working tomorrow at 9 till 5pm!!  Must be the late night I had with Sarah   

Wombly, I think Liz has answered all the questions really, I've had one IVF cycle at QM's but I didn't downreg properly at first and then didn't stimulate so the cycle had to be cancelled!!    But  not that   as I then went onto clomid and my famous Instead Cups and the result is cooking right now in my belly and is making sommersaults as I'm typing    Good luck with tx   

Hi SarahTM and Liz and everybody else who has disappeared  

Sorry for the lack of personals today 

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls   

Sorry for being AWOL for a bit. I have been here, just same old same old, job taking up too much of my time, mega stress etc, but enough of that, I have spent far too long ranting about it, I am not going to wind myself up!     Anyway, my evenings have been a bit busy this week so sorry for the lack of appearances!!! 

Sam, you and your 12 hour shifts! You must be knackered now, in your condition! You and your late nights as well!!! Preparing yourself for the months to come no doubt! Could you resend me the link for the Instead cups.... you need to get your commissions up! I'm going to give it a try!  

Hi Liz, it's 14 weeks i think until Andalucia, and am counting, not very well obviously!   Nothing planned in the short term though, but could do with it! Might have a cheeky little trip to France. All this parlez Franglais is getting me in the mood! Not long now till your baseline scan... how do you think it's going this time? I know it's hard to tell, but do you feel better than last time?  

Hi and welcome to Wombly! Love the name, are you from Womblydon?   Both of my EC's, DH drove there as the incubator is very bulky, and Barnes station is quite a hike with one of those. I know a taxi costs an arm and 2 legs. If your man is relatively happy driving around London, then by car is the best in our opinion. I did laugh about what they said to your DH about doing his bit! Nothing like a bit of pressure is there! Sure he'll be ok on the day. My DH said the rooms were full of magazines and soft lighting.... he didn't know whether to do it quickly or linger a bit.... he was convinced the nurses would be timing him!! Take too long and you;'re enjoying yourself too much if you know what I mean! Bless him!  

Sarah TM, so sorry you missed your surge and FET was a non starter!     Soo frustrating as you waited so long.... That's alll we ever seem to do, wait!!! Hope the medicated one does the job.,.. it's all money and waiting. Anyway, I'm officially an 'oldie' but I don't remember Whackaday! Well I never watched it.... but I was a Swap Shop girl rather than a Tiswas girl.... how sad! 

Hi Tanya. Jen was asking after you this morning! Have you got a date yet for your 12 weeks scan? Are you still suffering with m/s?  

Hi to Meadey, Beetle and anybody else out there that might have gone AWOL too!!!  

Well apart from being frantic at work, not much to report from me. Still having my weekly acupuncture. I think it's about the only thing that relaxes me at the moment, so that must be a good thing! Looking at the weather outside I'm thinking tomorrow might be day for burning meat! Not done any of that lately! Hoping to go to the gym later....still feeling fat and forty at the moment, so must do something. We had a work do the other night, and my good friend from work who's an Aussie arranged for some Villi's pies and a pie oven. Our company is Aussie so they went down very well indeed. The phrase who ate all the pies took on a new meaning. I brought some home two nights running for DH. Definitely feeling fat now though, but they were divine!!!

Anyway, that's another huge post, so hopefully that hasn't scared everybody off yet again..... Maybe I should soften the blow by doing a really short one next time...

Ok shut up Demi, get off!!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

That was me being silly so I don't scare you off!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Lou How are you doing? Yep my 12 wk scan is on June 17th I also got a letter through this morning from QM saying that they are ready to start my IVF. So I'll need to ring and let them know. Send my love to Jen and tell her my bulbs are growing


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello, hello, hello everyone – well wasn’t that a fantastic weekend – who’s got pink bits and pommie-tans?

Lou – like the dancing moo’s (are they part of your Charter VIP package). Don’t like to hear of you being stressed at work so I hope that the pressure eases soon!
The pies sound good! Did you have pie-floaters? I remember DH telling me about those in Sydney.
14 weeks until Andalucia – oh that will whizz by and then you’ll be chilling BIG time by the pool and scoffing tapas.

Sam – your shifts sound like killers too  - hope the Saturday one didn’t finish you off too much and you managed to have a splendid Sunday. How many more weeks do you have at work now? Is Betty/Bobby still somersaulting?

Tanya – 17th June for your scan? Can’t believe it’s almost 12weeks already – can you? Let us know how it all goes – hope you get to see some fantastic images

SarahTM – how are feeling now? Less p***ed off I hope – have you released all your frustration in the gym? Hope the weekend BBQ’s were very good ones! Although maybe not like Lou’s where her friends couldn’t remember getting home!

SarahL – how is it all going with you and DH? Are you settling nicely into a routine with Rose & Matilda? Still would love to see any pics of them if you get the chance to upload them.

Beetle – how are you getting on? It’s so close now - you must be feeling very excited. How did the last visit go – any more news or dates on C-Sections? 

Meadey – now you shouldn’t be seeing this message for quite a few days yet, but when you do I hope that the holiday was amazing and that little beaney enjoyed his/her stateside trip. Still need to think those names – any suggestions, anyone?

Daffodil – how are you? We’ve not heard from you for a while so I hope that all is good with you. What’s next for you – FET? Keep us updated when you get a chance.

Wombly – how’s the downregging going? Did AF show up when expected? Have you and DH decided on how to get up to The Bridge yet? Forgot to say that when I was up there last time, a chap came in from Redhill way carrying 2 incubators (think his DW must have had super-ovaries!) and he looked he was really struggling to carry them!

WendyP – have you had your weekend away yet? If you have then I hope it was a blinding one!

Eden – how are you getting on with your stimms? Do you have a date yet for EC? Fingers crossed that this is a good one for you.

Toffeecat – how are you? You’ve disappeared on us – come back!

Well AF finally arrived yesterday so I’m going to try and get my Baseline scan put back a few days (not sure if that screws up timings for EC/ET) so hoping that if all is well, I can start stimms at the end of this week.
I’ve felt quite chilled this time around, Lou, but that may be because I’m getting used to it all now, or because I’m now having acupuncture or just because of the smile-inducing sunshine outside! Who knows, but I think DH is glad!!!

Oh and I apologise for this next bit as it may scare you all off more than you already are but does anyone fancy another meet up? I know that timings are probably going to be difficult as Beetle and Sam will be expecting their new arrivals imminently and SarahTM is away for August but I just thought it might be nice to have a summer meet up (maybe a pub by the river somewhere - a baby friendly one of course).

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Won't be a long one from me (unlike Liz!!  ) as I just came to change my picture and say hello:  

Feeling quite tired these days and the heat doesn't help, but hey I'm still very grateful to be in this situation!!  Have started washing baby's clothes at the week-end as I don't want to risk having this baby and I'm not ready!!  The only thing really I need to buy is a new Moses basket mattress, will go to mothercare for it soon!!    Our bedroom is still not finished and won't be either this week-end as we've got a friends' LO birthday party on sat and sun is London to Brighton bike ride and dh is off with the boys!!  Don't fancy it this year for obvious reasons!!    Sorry for the ME post and lack of personals  

And yes I'm up for meeting up at the end of this month (around pay day would be nice  ) Monday or Tuesday for me are best, Worcester park, Kingston, New Malden or Wimbledon are all ok but somewhere where parking is not too hard!!  Do I sound demanding?  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Anyone watching BB??


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Liz - no AF hasn't arrived yet   - last time it was about 3 days late so should be arriving tomorrow with any luck - she's got a week to put in a show. OMG 2 big incubaters - yeah his DW must have been superovary woman!! Side effects haven't been too bad this time (although still another week to go) I had 2 hot flushes on Friday then accupuncture on Saturday & haven't had any more since! Actually my accupuncturist did say that from my pulse I didn't feel like I was about to start AF. Ho hum. Good luck for your baseline scan  

Demi - thanks for the welcome - I think DH will drive now as that sounds like the better option. I'll let DH know about the 'special room' - mind you last time he was done in 2mins & stayed in there a bit longer as he was sure all the nurses watch them going in & out of the room so they can take bets on who will be the quickest / longest, etc.   - yeah like that's what they have to do all day!!

Samia - thanks for the welcome - sounds like your tx went better than to plan!! Unfortunately we won't be having any such miracles as DH has high ASA's so virtually no chance of natural conception. Good luck with your pgcy & hope you're not getting too hot in this weather! Sorry I'm not watching BB!!

BTW I remember Wackaday - look at each other & go 'blurr'!!!  

Wombly x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all!!     

Liz OMG you beat my long post!   SCAREY or what?!!! I'm not sure if the cows are part of the charter package, but somebody else put me on to them, you do a ^ then type cow then another ^ How very technical I know! We didn't have pie floaters, I'll have to ask my Ozzie friends waht they are, sound like fun, I'm imagining pies floating in gravy or something like that? Glad you're feeling more chilled this time round, as you say it's probably having been through the process before, you know what to expect! 

Sam, wow, that's a bit of a shocker with the new pic!   I agree with Liz, we must meet up. Got to see that to believe it!! Venues you suggested good for me too! See you've started nesting by the way!!! NO I'm not watching BB this time, I refuse! Mind you I'm addicted to the Apprentice this time.

Wombly, I bet that IS what the nurses do all day....   they must have some sort of thing going! 

Hi to everybody else out there!!! 

I can smell BBQ outside...... making me feel very hungry. DH is downstairs working and when he's finished we're going to go for a walk, bet we'll end up having a pizza.    Weekend was gorgeous wasn't it. I went out in Wimbledon on Sat and I don't know if it was chucking out time after an NCT class but I'm not exaggerating when I say every other woman I passed was pg. I know I do normally notice pg women.... I think I speak for us all.....   but this was ridiculous, to the point where I was counting them. About 30 in the space of 10-15 mins!! AND to top it all, I nipped to the loo in Debenhams, and there was a lady trying to manoever a pram with a very new born baby in it and another woman held the door open for her, and she was gi-enormous! They passed comments to each other and the other one was due in a weeks time. When I got in the cubical I wanted to cry my eyes out! IS IT ME?       Anyway, I had a little whinge to DH and felt better. Honest, I don't mind pg women, especially all the pg women I know from FF, it's somehow different when you know people , especially FF people because they know how you feel. Today, I bought a really pretty top in my lunch hour, didn't have time to try it on, and brought it home tonight, put it on, and it makes me look pg!!!!! Shall I grin and bear it, or take it back? Maybe soon I might be pg and look fabulous in it!!!!!!  

Wow, that was a bit verbal wasn't it! Better go before I scare the pants off you lot again!   

Lou
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

This is a flying visit 'cos I'm supposed to be doing my public liability insurance forms (which run out in 5 days - whoops!!).

Lou - Floaters make you think of pies in gravy?!!  They make me think of poohs that won't flush!!  Boo to all pg women that haven't had to try like us FFers!!  It's not fair and quite frankly if you want a stamp foot moment then you have one.   Hope DH is treating you to a pizza as we speak

Sam - Who has been eating all the pies?!!  Only joking - I bet you still look lovely and slim from the tum up though?  Can't believe you only have 52 days to go!  Zut alors!!

Wombly - You're way too young to remember Whackaday!  Hope AF turns up soon!

Liz - Hooray for AF arriving.  Let us know when baseline scan is.  I'm up for another meet up and I might even have a Shandy!!!  Let me know when and where (please keep in mind that I live in Sunbury so Wimbledon is a right, royal pain in the bum for me - maybe somewhere in the middle!!).  Hopefully I'll be joining you in the sniffing again soon!

Tanya - hooray for being able to cancel your QM IVF!  Hope 12 week scan is dead exciting.

Everyone else - hi and why aren't you posting (will let SarahL off 'cos she's probably got her hands full!!).

Not alot from me.  Waiting for a call from QM re the blood test I had on Friday which I'm hoping will shed some light as to why the OPK didn't show a surge?  No news as yet but then no news is good news!!  Expecting AF sometime between this Sunday and next Tuesday or Wednesday so then start the dreaded sniffing two days later (I have a headache just thinking about it!!).  Apart from that I'm in the Lou and Sam camp and working my little socks off which is not nice when the weather's so gorgeous!!

And there you go you see?  It's now 8pm and I still have to do the stupid forms and instead I'm sitting here!!

One last little thing before I go - has anyone had any dealings, know anyone who has or even heard of the acupuncturist Daniel Elliott 'cos my friend swears by him and I'm considering giving him a call but he's in Windsor, Chiswick or Harley Street (even harder to get to than Wimbledon!!  ).  

Speak to you all soon.  Keep happy!

Sarah x

P.S. Sorry - I'm in a funny mood today!!  mad   (yippee - it worked!!!))     love that cow Lou!  Got anymore creatures for us?!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

SarahTM, do you mean:"Who's the fat ??    I've eaten a few Nutella pots: my downfall!!! I was doing quite well until them!!  

Lou, I know exactly what you mean about spotting pg women!!  Even now the only people about seem to be them: Even yesterday one of them really really angered me!!  I picked dd up from nursery and took her to the park next door and who's there a woman probably few weeks behind me, stands there and was pushing her daughter on the swing with one hand and puffing away on the other     Don't get me wrong I used to be a smoker and I (better than anybody) know how hard it is to give up but please are they such addict that they need to do it in public? I thought: well I'm sure you've never had any problem conceiving or miscarried hun!!!  I was furious!!  Could she not wait until she was home and do it in her back garden so people (like me!!) won't judge her!!  Sorry about the RANT, that's off my chest now!! 

Liz how are things? Tanya, bet you can't wait for the 12 week scan, Wombly hope AF starts soon: the problem with her is when you you don't want she comes very very quickly and when you want her to show her ugly face she makes you wait  

Hi everybody else....

Been to the doc today as I've notice I've got a growth on my left (.) and not too sure what to think now as he hasn't said it's nothing yet, he's booked me in this FRIDAY ( the 13th!!) to have it removed and sent to the lab for testing    Don't want to worry but can't help with how quickly it's all going     Surely if it was nothing it could wait  Oh well will have to think about it when the time comes  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Finally I've managed to upload a photo! My IT skills are pretty pants and I kept getting the file too big. Anyway, here are my girlies! I'm finding looking after them a lot harder than I thought. So little time to do anything but feed babies! I'm logging on to read what everyone's up to, but just bit difficult for me to do messages back at the moment.

Take care,

Sarah L x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi SarahL your girlies are cuties and they look so big already, must be all that feeding your doing    Hope you're keeping well  

Hi Eden, lovely to hear from you how is tx doing? Hope you're doing good hun   

Hi all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one from me seeing as you all think my posts are far too long! 

Lou – can’t believe you think my posts are scarily long   – I guess I’m just a caring/sharing kinda gal who likes to include everyone – oh and a bit of a waffle queen too!

SarahL – lovely piccie of Matilda and Rose. What sleepy cuties they are!

Sam – loving that swimsuit - very chic! Fingers crossed that the growth is nothing to worry about.

SarahTM – you had to bring the level down didn’t you? I have it on good authority that pie floaters are indeed pies floating in gravy NOT poos floating in toilet water!!!   

Eden – have you had EC yet? If so, how did it go?

Wombly – here’s a little AF dance for you   

See – that’s all, other than to say that I still had my Baseline scan this arvo and everything is fine so I’m starting stimming tonight! 

Liz
x

 - oh yes!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

hi Liz,


Great news on the stimming, thanks for the swimming comment   and keep your fingers crossed for us  

Hello everyone,

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Liz - thanks for the AF dance - she arrived yesterday (with a vengence!) so should be okay for baseline scan next week. So you are officially 1 week ahead of me - good luck with the stimms  

SarahL - hi - your babies look sooo cute - I want twins!!!!  

Samia - good luck for Friday, I have my fingers x for you  

SarahTM - hope AF arrives on time   - did you get your phone call?

Well - wish me luck today as I am going to tell my boss that I am booked in for an 'operation' and they've told me I need 2-3wks off work for recovery (GP has said she will sign me off for however long & put whatever on the note). Its not going to go down too well but I am not going to care...I'm not 

Wombly x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Oooh Eden - Good luck for your EC   - GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!!!!!     - hope the higher dose does the trick    - sorry I don't know of anyone this has happened to but just wanted to wish you lots & lots of luck    
Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Samia said:


> And yes I'm up for meeting up at the end of this month (around pay day would be nice ) Monday or Tuesday for me are best, Worcester park, Kingston, New Malden or Wimbledon are all ok but somewhere where parking is not too hard!! Do I sound demanding?





SarahTM said:


> I'm up for another meet up and I might even have a Shandy!!! Let me know when and where (please keep in mind that I live in Sunbury so Wimbledon is a right, royal pain in the bum for me - maybe somewhere in the middle!!).





Lou Demi said:


> I agree with Liz, we must meet up. Got to see that to believe it!! Venues you suggested good for me too!


Right then everyone - let's see if we can get this next meet up organised shall we?
With regards days and dates, I haven't got a clue but I guess a Monday or a Tuesday is as good an evening as any, although I need to bear in mind that I may be out of action the Monday of w/c 23/06  as this could be EC or ET day!
With regards locations, here are a couple of suggestions for pubs from me:
1. The Albany in Thames Ditton down by the river with quite a big car park
2. Just saw this today and thought it could be an option (but know nothing about it) - The Rose of York next to Petersham Hotel on Petersham Lane in Richmond. Again, this one has a big car park and is out of town a bit so you avoid the bun fight of trying to find a parking space.

So are we just going to say that it is definitely a Monday or Tuesday coming up soon? Who's up for it

Here is my list of everyone that is currently posting on the QM's thread (sorry if I miss you off) - it would be great to meet you all if you can make it and honestly, we're not that scary..............are we? 

Me
SarahTM
Sam
Lou
SarahL
Beetle
Daffodil
Meadey
Wombly
WendyP
Edenbliss
Tanya

Liz
x


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well I thought I would give you all an update on me.  Its not good news I'm afraid.  I had a private 9 week scan on Thursday which revealed that the baby had died at 7 weeks.  It must have happened just after my 7 week scan as it was measuring slighly under what it measured then.

To say we were shocked is an understatement.  I had absolutely no indication that anything was wrong - consistent pg symptoms right the way through and even now.  

I am now battling with the NHS to try and get an ERPC done asap.  I don't want to wait for a natural mc after my experiences last year.  My ridiculous doctor suggested that she write to the hospital to book me in for one and said it would probably take a few weeks.  I went pretty nuts at her and she managed miraculously to locate the telephone on her desk.  I'll find out on Mon when I can go in.

Sorry to be the bearer of such gloomy news.  We are both totally devastated.  I'm going to take some time out from all of this and then probably do a DE cycle abroad in Nov.

Good luck all of you.  I doubt I'll post again but I am a serial lurker to will keep up with you all that way.

xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Meadey

I'm so so sorry to hear your terrible news.  Nothing anyone can say really except that I hope that the NHS pull their finger out and take some time to look after yourselves.  Please don't feel like you need to leave the thread 'cos we're all here for you whenever you need to talk.  Big hugs.

Sarah x

P.S. Sorry I haven't been in touch girls but life has been hectic.  Will try and write more later after my Body Conditioning class (boy does my body need a bit of conditioning!) and shopping trip!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Meadey................    Life is S**T!!!!!!!!!  It's just so not fair and I feel truly sad    as I've been through one myself and no word will make you feel better: just remember we're here for you and come back whenever you're ready hun    to you and dh   

Hi everybody, I'm fine for meeting up in Thames Ditton rather than Richmond but I'll go with the flow  

Had my minor surgery yesterday and go to go back a week monday to have the 2 stiches removed!!  and also get the results unless they call me beforehand  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Meadey – I’m so, so sorry to hear your devastating news!  

Please take care of yourself and DP and as Sarah and Sam have already said, please stay in touch with us all – if you feel you can, of course.

Sam – I’m keeping my fingers crossed that your results are absolutely fine – you take care too! 

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Just a quickie from me to let you know that the results of my blood test showed that I did in fact ovulated last month but obviously earlier than we thought so I must have started testing too late and missed the surge.  I am now on day 4 of my cycle and hoping for a natural FET in a couple of weeks so keep your fingers crossed for me please!

I'm up for a meet up but not sure when as hoping FET will be w/c 30th June so can't commit to that week.  How about 8th July or if you want to do it earlier then organise it for another week and I'll come if I can?

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm thinking of you all at all your various stages and hope you're all doing OK.

Will write more when work is less chaotic.

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 
OMG I'm so sorry I haven't been on line for soooooooooooooooooooo long. Have been meaning to post for ages and every time I go on line I see more postings from you lovely chatty QMH girls and then not sure I can every catch up. Anyway, am going to try and do a few personals

First, *Meadey* - I'm so sad to hear your news. As the other girls have already said, there are no words to make you feel better but am thinking of you and DH at this time and send a big 

*Sarah L* - Matilda and Rose are gorgeous. Am sure you are doing a great job - I hope that you are managing to get some time to rest (and sleep!)   
*Samia*- Your bump looks fab - not long for you now! 
*Sarah TM* - Sorry to hear you missed your surge last time but I think we will be on 2ww together this time. Have my 10 day scan on Friday for FET this month 
*Lou* - Hope work has calmed down a bit. How is the acupuncture going? I keep thinking I should start it and then get sidetracked and do nothing about it! 
*Wombly* - Welcome to the thread (sorry I know you've been on a while and rude of me not to have welcomed you earlier). My DH ususally parks the car at Barnes Station and then goes by train to The Bridge as the traffic can be a nightmare sometimes but he said that incubater (sp?) box is really heavy to carry so probably better to drive 
*Liz * - How is the stimming going? Hope all is good with you. Maybe you will be on 2ww with me and Sarah 
*TanyaK* - Good luck with your 12 week scan today. Maybe you can post a piccy if you have one! 
*Edenbliss* - Hope the increased dose has worked and you have lots of nice follies. Good luck with EC 

Hello to Beetle, Wendy and everyone else
Phewwwwwww that's me caught up I think (really really hope I haven't missed anyone!!)

So update from me - had an appointment with Miss B to decide what to do next and she sent me for a scan to see how my fibroids and endo were. Saw her again last week and she said that although my fibroids have come back she doesn't think they are in a position that could effect my chances of conceiving so YEY don't need to have another operation for that. My endo is back and is bad again (can't believe it has come back so quickly) so after much discussion with Miss B we have decided to try FET this month and then if that doesn't work I will probably need to have another laporoscopy before trying a fresh IVF. So AF has arrived and have scan on Friday then natural FET - please, please let it work this time!!!

Will post more often now and hope I haven't put everyone off now with such a long post!!!

Love Daffodil xxxxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome back Daff!  Hooray for having some 2ww company assuming of course that I get that far and that that damned smiley face shows up this time! I have my 10 day scan on Monday so will keep you posted.  And Liz is hoping for EC on Monday so I've promised to go and take her some grapes!!

How's it going Eden?  I have overstimulated but plenty of girls understimulate and have it rectified which I guess is why they keep such a close eye on us and do lots of scans.  Hopefully this is the case with you and you're on track for a bumper crop?!!  

Sam, bonjour!  

Lou, Sarah, Wombly, Tanya and Meadey - hi hope you're all OK?

Beetle - do you have any news for us yet?!!

Laters everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay - great news Sarah & Daffodil about your FET's. Along with Wombly, looks like you'll all be on the same 2ww (I think!?! )   
Now I'm back up at QM's tomorrow so may see you Wombly, then again on Friday, so may see you Daffodil and then hopefully EC on Monday when I'll be sitting expectantly awaiting my grapes from Sarah  

Monday 7th or Tuesday 8th is good for me as hopefully that will be just before official test date so I shouldn't be too doom and gloom as I will still be in PUPO bliss!  

So let's get this meet-up list started shall we? Shall I just go for it and assume that we are going to meet up at The Albany in Thames Ditton on either 7th or 8th July. Who's up for it?

* Liz

There you go, that's me added

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

* Liz
* SarahTM

I'm added!  Can do either but Tuesday 8th would be better.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Bonjour everyone,

*Liz
*SarahTM
*Sam

I'm happy with the 8th after 8.15pm as Aaliyah has swimming on tuesday night  I will be ENORMOUS!! So make sure the chairs are solid (none of that plastic rubbish which feet could break with my added weight!! )

Daffodil, lovely to see you back and good luck with tx, so good that the 3 of you (SarahTM and Liz) will kind of be going through it together, hoping and wishing for 3 BFP   

Hi to Lou, Liz, SarahTM and SarahL(as well as a big  for the girlies)

Beetle, a couple of weeks left or have you given birth yet? 

Tanya how did your scan go? 

Meadey 

I'm sure I must have missed someone but can't think!! Waiting for my shopping to be delivered: the best thing I found!!! Haven't seen inside a supermarket in 3 weeks!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEE!!! 

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello everyone
Sorry its been a bit of radio silence from me. Being off on maternity leave has been manic!!
Great to hear how you are all doing.

Meadey first of all..sooooo sorry to hear your sad news. Something very similar happened to us second time round - without any warning - so i can relate to what you are going through. We pushed Dr Bevan really hard to do detailed tests on my blood etc to see if there was a reason for me miscarrying twice. The policy is apparantly 3 miscarriages but I thought that was rubbish and in fairness to her, she kicked it off. And that gave us more confidence third time round that a miscarriage was not an obvious thing. Look after yourself and am sending you a massive hug down the line!

Liz - great news your AF has arrived and you can start stimming. It sounds good that there will be a couple of you going at the same time. I know I couldnt have done my cycles without the support of you guys on FF!

Wombly - nice to hear from you! You'll love this site. The girls are great. I think its such a good thing you are getting signed off work for the 2 WW. Just think how many DVDs you can watch during the day making sure you are relaxing properly! My husband opted for taxi to Bridge as he wasnt so confident he would find his way! But having said that, for ET we drove each time. I think from memory the cab company from QM to Bridge charged about 70 quid round trip including waiting time - and we thought in the grand scheme of the cost of IVF it was worth doing.

Samia - lOVE The bump!! When is your due date again? Hope everything is ok with your boob tests. I can imagine thats something you can really do without. Good on you for spotting something and going to the doc. You are making me feel really guilty cos I never do any boob inspection and really should!

SarahTM - great news that you can do a natural FET - I think I would be the same as you in terms of trying to avoid the drugs where possible. I do know the acupuncturist Daniel you mentioned. I used him and his colleague Christina in Chiswick and Harley Street on my first and second cycle of IVF. I have to say I found him OK but not great. I got a recommendation from Sarah Leucine of a woman called janetta who lives in Cobham (the esher side) and she is just fab. So much more caring, clued up, flexible than Daniel or Christina. And she specialises in fertillity. And I am convinced she is the one who helped make me preggers. Our last cycle of IVF nearly had to be aborted due to my low response to stimming, and she cranked it up with acupuncture and a miracle happened....

Sarah L..the piccies of Matilda and Rose look sooooo gorgeous. But it must be sooo hard having 2 at once! Hope you are managing to get some sleep. 

Eden..think you have had EC this week? if so good luck with ET and the 2WW. Will be crossing all my fingers and toes for you!

Tanya -good luck with your 12 week scan. Think you said it was 17 June which would have been yesterday. Looking forward to hearing your news.

Lou - great to hear from you too. I totally understand what you mean about bumping into far too many pregnant women. I think after what everyone on this website goes through, we're all so much more sensitive. Dont know if you have seen the film Sex and the City yet - well i even cried at the point where Charlotte is pregnant because I could relate so much to how she described how hard the whole thing had been trying to conceive etc. Hang on in there - I am sure luck will come your way soon.

As for me....I still have a low lying placenta which means its blocking the exit route for sprog! So planned C section is on the cards...and guess what......ITS BOOKED IN FOR TOMORROW THURS 19TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To say I am ****ting bricks (well...metaphorically!) is an understatement! Apparantly its going to be a bit bloody because not only is the placenta low, it is also 'anterior' which means they have to go through it before they can get the baby out. I am hoping that my experience of theatre and of legs up in stirrups for egg collection on so many occasions will stand me in good stead! They say I will prob be kept in til Monday or Tuesday. I will be 38.5 weeks when I go in tomorrow, so baby should be 'properly cooked'. I have to say I can hardly beleive i have got this far. After 4 goes of ICIS over 5 years at QM and 2 miscarriages and Dr Bevan saying my chances were slim, I genuinely never thought I would reach this stage. So assuming I do actually manage to pop out a healthy child, I wanted to let you all know that it can happen, just hang on in there, and i know to a large extent what and how you are feeling.  

I'll keep you posted on what happens...we dont know the variety..and dont really have any set names yet so we need to get brainstorming tonight! We held back on so many things incase it doesnt happen, but I think now is the time to at least make some assumptions!

Hi to everyone else I have missed...

LOL

Beetle


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hooray that’s three of us so far up for meeting on the 8th July. How about the rest of you?

Sam – have you heard back about your results yet? Hope it was nothing? And how are your iron levels now – are you still on ‘Playaway’? How is Betty/Bobby?

Wombly – hope your baseline scan went well today and you’ll be starting stimming tonight 

Daffodil – good luck for Friday’s scan 

SarahTM – good luck for Monday’s scan (don’t forget the grapes!) 

Lou – come back and stop working so hard!

Meadey – how are you?  

Eden – how did EC go yesterday? Hope they got lots of juicy eggies and those embryos are currently dividing like crazy    

Beetle – I’d was just about to post that you’d gone quiet on us and then there you go and post a big long message, so I take it all back. 
OMG how exciting having your C Section tomorrow. I was reading back on old QM’s posts when you announced your BFP and it really doesn’t seem that long ago.
GOOD LUCK  

SarahL – how are you getting on with Matilda and Rose?   

Tanya – how are you doing and how is Bonnie/Bertie?

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone.

Had my day8 scan today and all is looking good so far (can I say that?), lining is about 14mm and it looks as though I have about 11 decent sized follies on both ovaries (22 overall!!!!). Just awaiting results from a blood test to see if I’m dropping my dose tonight and to make sure I’m not overstimulating so please keep your fingers crossed for me!

So exciting that there will be so many of us on our 2ww’s – here’s hoping that we all get BFP’s this time around.

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

this one's just for Beetle

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetle good luck tomorrow 

I hope you all are doing ok?

sorry just a quick one as am on lunch, thanks for everyone who asked about the scan, it went well and bubs is growing well. Dh is convinced it's a boy  

Tanya


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All, 
Just a quick one to say congrats to Tanya - glad the scan went well 

and a big big
 to Beetle for tomorrow

Love to everyone else

Daffodil xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh my God... For the second time this week I have just lost a really long post by accidentally clicking on a favourite and it doesn't save your message when you go back...

So basically I said everything that everyone else said!

Eden - fab news and stop being silly for thanking us 'cos we want you on the thread.

Beetle - massive congrats and good luck.  I'm sure it'll be a walk in the park with our IVF experience!  Be sure to keep us posted and get your pics up soon.

Sam -  

Liz - excellent news about your bumper crop - do you prefer red or green grapes?!!

Lou - hi, how's it going?

Daff - good luck for Friday, FET buddy!

SarahL - it's worrying to know that you haven't got any time now that your gorgeous girls are born!  Hope you're well and happy?!

Wombly - hope the scan went well and that stimming is imminent?

Tanya - glad bump is doing well!  Have you told work yet?

Meadey - hope you and dh are doing OK and are looking after each other.  Big hugs.

How annoying 'cos I wrote loads more but just don't have time to do it all again now!!

Speak soon everyone.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Liz - excellent news about your bumper crop - do you prefer red or green grapes?!!


red or green but preferably fermented and in a bottle! 


x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

> red or green but preferably fermented and in a bottle!


well then you have the choice of red, green or rose?!! Now I'm not sure the mad, chatterbox on the recovery ward would be too happy if I turned up with a bottle of plonk and two glasses now, would she?!! Don't you go getting me in to trouble!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OMG nothing happens in weeks and then suddendly everybody posts at the same time 

Won't be doing personals today cos I did them only yesterday I think but just a quick one to say Good luck to Beetle tomorrow: have you shown dh how to use this site so he can tell us the flavour    Don't think I can wait until next week.  Sweepstakes anyone?  Mine's a girl at 8lbs3  
By the way Beetle re-read your last message to me and you'll have a laugh    Re the boob testing  

Eden,well done on the eggies hun: always remember you only need the one  

Liz, grow grow follies   

SarahTM, SarahL, Lou, Meady, Daffodil, Wombly and anyone else I might have missed  

No news on the little op results but to be honest I've been burying my head in the sand as I'd rather they call me    Having the stitches removed on monday.   My iron levels are due a check-up next week as well as my second lot of Anti-D  

Off to see if I can get dd to come and have a nap with me as I'm starting to suffer from morning sickness in the middle of the night!!    So I feel tired today and with 2 12 hour shift ahead and 8 on sat it makes me want to sleep until sunday 

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

SarahTM,

You could always buy Rose and transfer it into a Robinson fruit bottle and pretend it was juice    Not that I've ever done it


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh yes let's do sweepstakes

Okay here are mine:

Beetle is going to have a girl - 7lbs 2oz

Sam is going to have a boy - 8lbs 1oz

Next!

x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sam, you wicked girl suggesting such a thing!!

Beetle - boy - 8lbs 4oz
Sam - girl - 7lbs 11oz

What do we win?!!

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmmmmm! Yes now what can the prize be?

Okay here is the sweepstake so far (Beetle & Sam, hope you don't mind)

*Sam*
* SarahTM - girl 7lbs 11oz
* Liz - boy 8lbs 1oz

*Beetle*
* SarahTM - boy 8lbs 4oz
* Liz - girl 7lbs 2oz
* Sam - girl 8lbs 3oz


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok - here's what I think: 

Beetle - Boy 9lbs 1oz
Sam - Girl 8lbs 2 oz



Daffodil xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls - thanks for your enquiries - scan didn't go too well - I don't seem to  be responding, ovaries are quiet & follicles are small but even after a very heavy & painful AF my lining is too thick at 8mm!!! So very annoyed . Will have to carry on sniffing & go back next week if its still not thin enough then this cycle will have to be canx   so just have to endure the tiredness & headaches for another week. This also means I have to change everythign round at work & let my boss & HR know I'm not going to be off for 3wks from 30th now. Not sure what to do now, think I might just tell work its been postponed & they'll be able to give me a better idea of when they can 'fit me in' next week. I'll need to let my GP know as well.

So, if it is all okay next week I will be looking at EC on 7th July so I wouldn't be able to do the meet up I'm afraid.

On the sweep stake I would say:
Sam - girl @ 8lb 1oz
Beetle - boy @ 9lb 
But GOOD LUCK to both Sam & Beetle!!!!!!!!

Eden -    for your embies to grow & divide!!!! 

Liz - yours sounds full steam ahead, lots of follies! and nice womb lining too - good luck 

Meadey - so sorry to hear your sad news    look after yourselves

Daffodil - thanks for the welcome

Hello to all other QM ladies, sorry feeling quite tired and headachey - early night me thinks.

Wombly x

PS - anyone know how to get your womb lining nice & thin??


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Liz, no I don't mind hun  

Wombly, the answer to your question is the Prostap injection I'm afraid    Well was for me and a few others on here which no doubt will soon come along........  hopefully your linning will sort itself out after an extra week of sniffing    

Sam   

P.S: A nice bottle of Rose for the winner of the sweepstakes?


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello!

So I just had my first appointment at Queen Mary with the nurse - it was quite nerve racking as i didn't know what to expect!  She asked all the standard questions regarding my cycle etc and now I have to book myself in for a HSG and a day 2 or 3 cycle blood test. Does anyone know what the blood test is for? I got an info sheet for the HSG but no real info on the blood test.  I think the nurse was a bit pushed for time - I've never been so rushed through an appt before - lol!  Little bit nervous about the HSG - I've read that it hurts!  

My DH's went for a blood test after the appt because the problem's been identified as male factor. Not really sure what that blood test was for either to be honest - he's already had a hormone blood test which came back normal.  We do know that whatever he's being tested for takes a long time and that the results won't come back for a few months.

BTW, I've read other postings and people talk about their DH's FSH - how would we know to find this out? If anyone could help me out that would be great - i don't pretend that I'm not a little ignorant!   I wanted to ask all the questions at today's appt but i didn't get a chance. I was told to wait till our docs appt which should come in Sept.

Liz - thanks for remembering that my appt was coming up! x

I hope everyone is well - look forward to hearing from you soon! xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Toffeecat said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I just had my first appointment at Queen Mary with the nurse - it was quite nerve racking as i didn't know what to expect! She asked all the standard questions regarding my cycle etc and now I have to book myself in for a HSG and a day 2 or 3 cycle blood test. *Does anyone know what the blood test is for?* I got an info sheet for the HSG but no real info on the blood test. I think the nurse was a bit pushed for time - I've never been so rushed through an appt before - lol! Little bit nervous about the HSG - I've read that it hurts!


The blood tests on day 2/3 are for FSH, LH, Oestradiol....and possibly thyroid as well....maybe AMH ?

It's a very long time since I had an HSG (20 yrs ago  ) but it's usually more uncomfortable than painful.....you may want to take some painkillers beforehand. There's quite a few threads discussing HSG (Hysterosalpingogram) on Peer Support so maybe use the search tool and have a read of them.....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Just a quick hello to everybody before bed and just checking out to see if maybe Mr Beetle had had a chance to come and update us  

Love to all and sorry Toffeecat to hear you were so rushed  

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes Mr Beetle  (well it's nearly a beetle, isn't it?!!  ), where are you?!!  We need news!

Toffeecat - Minxy has answered your questions much better than I could but I can tell you that an HSG doesn't hurt.  It was embarrassing 'cos I had a really really good looking doc doing mine and I kind of went a bit flirty and then remembered what he was about to do and then went red as a beetroot  but it didn't hurt!  

Wombly - will keep my fingers crossed for you that the damn sniffing kicks in for you but might be worth preparing yourself and knowing that Eden, Sam and I (and maybe one or two others?) all had abandoned tx last year when the sniffing didn't work for us.  The good news is that they then do a prostap injection which you go in to QM for and then you don't have to worry about any more drugs until you start stimming.  The bad news of course is that it delays you for another month which is very annoying if you're as impatient as me?  

Sam - we need an updated bump photo 'cos that must be at least a few weeks old and I may want to change my sweepstake weight if you're growing as fast as you say!!  When do you get the results of your op?  Good luck whenever it is.

Daffodil - hope scan goes well today.  Glad to have you back here - we've missed you!

Eden - keeping everything crossed that ET went ahead today with a lovely healthy embryo.  As Sam said you only need one.  

Lou - stop working so hard and come back to us!  You haven't even put down your sweepstakes guesses yet and I'd have definitely put you down as one for a flutter?!!  Hmmm, have you taken yourself off for a long weekend somewhere I wonder?!!         

Liz - have you also gone AWOL?  Haven't heard from you for two whole days!!    Are you in for a scan today?  Hope all going fabulously, that stimms are being regulated and that you're still on track for ec on Monday?

Wendy - hope you haven't been posting as you've been too busy with the bms!!    Have you had your weekend away?  Hopefully you won't need the prostap now?!!

SarahL - how are Rose and Matilda doing?  

Meadey -   Come back to us soon.

Phew, I've managed to get this far without losing my post and hopefully without missing anyone out?

No news from me except that I have just spent another fortune on a digital OPK 'cos I'm not chancing anything and want that smiley face!!    Now trying to decide what day to start testing - currently on day 7 so considering starting on Sunday 'cos if I miss it this time I'll have to wait 'til September as I'm away for most of August.  Going in for a scan on Monday and desperately hoping that I don't surge then 'cos I have an event on Saturday for 300 people so if FET has to be done on that day I'll have no choice but to abandon.  Keep your fingers crossed for me girls!

Right, I'm off to a meeting so have a lovely weekend everybody and good luck for all those who have stuff going on!    

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone - here's my regular Friday post. Okay I know I post on most days anyway, but you have to have a Friday one don't you? Oh and Lou, this is going to be the mother of all posts from me - although Sarah's is quite long too! 

Come on everyone, you've not got much time to have a flutter on the baby sweepstakes. Don't forget there'll be a bottle of Rose in it for the winner, that Sam has very generously offered!   

Here is where we are at so far:

*Sam*
* SarahTM - girl 7lbs 11oz
* Liz - boy 8lbs 1oz
* Daffodil - girl 8lbs 2 oz
* Wombly - girl 8lb 1oz
Sam - care for a flutter on yourself?

*Beetle*
* SarahTM - boy 8lbs 4oz
* Liz - girl 7lbs 2oz
* Sam - girl 8lbs 3oz
* Daffodil - boy 9lbs 1oz
* Wombly - boy 9lb

*Wombly* - so sorry to hear that your lining is still thick. It seems bizarre after having a major AF. I'm keeping everything crossed that an extra week of sniffing will do the trick and you'll be ready for stimming next Wednesday. 
I know what you mean about the headaches - I've never noticed them too much on previous cycles but my god they've been there with a vengeance this time

*Sam* - Poor you having to work those shifts! You take it easy now!
Don't forget to have a guess yourself on the Betty/Bobby sweepstake.
So are the 'Sam' household preparing themselves for Wimbledon next week? Oh and I forgot to ask how DH got on in the London/Brighton bike ride?
   for good test results

*SarahTM* - I'm HERE! Just trying to get as much work done as possible before I take time off next week for EC and ET.
Good luck with Monday's scan. 
What time will you be bringing me my grapes?  
I'm not in until later so I may well miss you (oh and you don't really have to bring me grapes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..the wine will do!) 
If I were you I'd just go for it and start testing with the OPK's from today/tomorrow. I know they're pricey but in the overall scheme of things £20 isn't too much (is it?)

*Daffodil* - Good luck with today's scan. 
I was looking at everyone I could see up there, thinking "are you Daffodil?" - yes I'm that sad! But you know what it's like up there, there are loads of people, all there for the same reason but no-one ever talks to anyone. Usually we all just sit there eyeing up each others pagers.

*Toffeecat* - sorry to hear you felt that your appointment was rushed. Not what you want when you've been waiting for it. Please don't feel that you can't ask questions and if there is anything you're still not sure about, then I'd just call them up and leave a message. I'm sure they'll come back to you with answers the same day. 
My HSG never hurt (just a little uncomfortable) but I do remember my leg really hurting when they tilted the table and it was pressing against the equipment. I thought I was about to fall off as it was tilted at such a steep angle!
Fingers crossed that you get your HSG quickly and can get going with tx very soon.

*Eden* - keep us updated on how ET went for you. Sending you lots of    for the next 2 weeks!

*Lou* - not much to say other than COME BACK! 

*Beetle *- OMG you'll have you little one with you by now so I hope that the C-Section went really well and you are recovering nicely. Can't wait to see the pics of your new bundle. 

*Meadey* - not sure if you're still reading this thread but if you are, we're thinking of you! 

*Wendy P* - you must have had that weekend away by now (or many weekends away even), so I hope it was a good one! 

*Tanya* - great news about the scan and really pleased to hear Bonnie/Bertie is growing well. When's your next scan going to be?

*SarahL* - hope the 'family' are all getting settled in now. Please keep us posted when you get a chance.

Well scan went well again today and I'm in for EC on Monday so here comes the madness again! 
Hope you all have fan-bloody-tastic weekends.

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm still here, I promise, wow doesn't a lot happen sometimes when I turn my back for 5 mins!

Well okay before we go any further, here's my guess at the sweepstake.... 

Sam, boy, 9lb 1 (sorry, gonna hurt, but you're so big! Aaliyah needs a bro!)
Beetle, you will have had it now, but lucky guess, I reckon a girl, 7lb7

Our MD has race horses and gave me a tip to put a tenner on his new horse that was having it's first race last week. I don't bet as a rule, and totally forgot to put money on, and it came in at 7 to 1. Typical! So I'm not hopeful of winning the sweepstake...... but rose would be nice!!!!

Beetle I hope all went well for you.......... I bet you really can't believe it has finally happened. Can't wait to see some pics! Hope the C-section was okay, and not too much of a blood bath!!! 

Sarah TM, good luck with the smiley face this month. I just bought some OPKs and an FSH test on tinternet, they were cheap and now I know why! What a palava! The OPKs are in vitro, so you have to pee in a cup, and they recommend you do them during the day not first thing (I'm picturing myself nipping to the ladies at work.... I dont think so). I did the FSH test last week on day 3 of my cycle, and I think that was okay, but not so sure I could barely read the results, but I have to do another one on Monday. Oh what fun! Think I'll spend a bit more next time, I could do with a smiley face!!!! Hope you don't have to cancel your event! 

Toffee cat, sorry to hear you were rushed... they're not usually like that there, I have to say. HSG is fine, I was really nervous before, but it's not that bad, just the indignity of the feet up in stirrups thing, but hey you get used to it. Sarah I did laugh when you said your doc was dishy and there was a bit of flirting going on..... love it! 

Wombly sorry to hear your scan was not great.... sounds like prostap for you... it's a pain when you have to rearrange things at work, it's hard enough to schedule these things in, but when you have to change it!!!

Hi Daffodil! Sorry to hear your endo and fibroids are back, what a mare, hope you don't end up having to have another lap. good luck for FET!

Sam, ms in the night! What is that all about!! Fingers crossed about your little op, must be a worry at this time! Let's hope it's just your boobs being confused with all the hormones floating around and doing something a bit weird! By the way Sam, I'm with you on the internet shopping! Much easier, especially when you build up a load of favourites, the weekly shop can take 5 mins!

Eden that's great new about the EC, nice big crop! I hope you had your ET yesterday and are PUPO! Yey keep us posted! 

Hi Tanya. DH isn't convinced the umbilical cord is something else is he!!?

Liz, wow, how many follies!!! I'm very impressed! Coming on nicely by the sound of it.

Tuesday 8th is good for me. I've been to the Albany before, whether I'd find it again I don't know, but it was nice! Last time I went there was an NCT group at the next table!! 

Meadey, again, sorry to hear your awful news, I pmd you as you know. Thinking of you.

Well hi to anybody I missed, I'm going to have to shoot now, hope this enormous post doesn't frighten you all off.... I'm going to the gym, for a personal training session..... I just know it's gonna hurt!!!! Hopefully if I'm not too hurt afterwards I'll report back! 

Must dash!!!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the posts girls - I'm feeling a bit better now & have prepared myself to wait until next cycle instead - the prostap sounds much better! Why don't they just do that anyway?!?! It probably didn't help that when I got home I logged onto my email & one of my friends had sent me an email saying she was pregnant again! (we both started trying at the same time for no.1 now she's on no.2) so I thought - hole, swallow me   - but it was a little wobble and am back on track now.

Eden - yours sounds like its gone very well - only you & DH can make the decision about how many. If it was me I'd go for 2 but only because we have weighed up all the pros and cons about twins and have decided on 2 - mainly because we only had 1 put back last time - we didn't get a choice, the consultant said because of my age & the fact that its male factor only and they were good quality embies they were only going to put 1 in. They were absolutely convinced I would get a BFP, but when I didn't I thought, 'they should've put 2 back'. (that was at a different clinic btw). This time round I've said I definitely want 2 put back in. However, your decision should be based on your personal preference and hopefully you will have weighed up all the pros & cons on getting pg with twins - everything would be so much easier if there were some guarantees eh!?!. (Sorry that's a bit of an essay but its something I've thought long & hard on) - good luck with whatever you decide.

Lou - hope you don't ache too much from the gym!!

Liz - LOADS of     for EC on Monday - will await your update

Toffeecat - I had my HSG at QM - it was a doddle, didn't hurt at all - I thought it was all quite fascinating... had a female nurse though, wish I'd had the hunk now!

SarahTM - thanks that's helped me to prepare myself & glad its not just me! Hope you get your smiley face soon  

Hello to all other QM girls - Wombly x


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Weekend away was wonderful. Before that we made full use of the possibility of a free go at BFP. Did a test before we went away though as thought AF would turn up weekend before last and it was negative. Not a surprise.

Made up for that by drinking and eating in Italy. Had a looooverly time. Came back to a Christening on Sunday. How boring/frustrating are they ? Who knew you could get that many pregnant women into a room ?!?!

AF still hasn't turned up and now its 9 days late. Got cautiously excited this morning as had a BFP! Didn't believe it so went straight out and bought another, which was also positive. Thats the good news.

Called QM this morning and Nick very kindly squeezed me in for a scan at midday. Saw Julie and a doc I've never met called Emmanuel. They scanned me twice and couldn't see anything. Also did a urine test which was negative ! 

Have to wait for the results of a blood test now. Very confused and holding off upset in the hope that my visit to church yesterday may have swung it for me. 

Honestly very scared. I've already had one ectopic pregnancy and lost my right tube and this oddness doesn't feel good. Hopefully they'll get back to me this afternoon but might have to wait until tomorrow. 


How can I get two positive tests (neither of them faint) and then get a negative at the hospital. Could it be that the QM test was done later in the day ? Why is everything so confusing !?!?!?!?

Wombly - I found that the sniffing didn't work for me. This whole thing is happening because I had to stop and wait for the next cycle. Also wondering if my confusion may be as a result of sniffing doing odd things to my body. 

Thanks for remembering me Ladies, I don't look or post as often as many of you but its lovely to have you all there reminding me that I'm not the only one. 

I'll update when I know. 

Wx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Wendy - a tentative Congrats for your BFP!!!! really hope you get good news - have my fingers x for you   

Liz - how did you get on? thinking of you  

Another question for you ladies - do they do blasts at QM/Bridge??

Hope you're all having a nice day - thanks - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hi Lou – good to hear from you!   

WendyP – Sounds like you had a very good time away. BIG congrats on getting that BFP - amazing! I’m keeping everything crossed that QM’s tests aren’t as sensitive and maybe it’s a late implanter and your blood test will see those levels rise again!
Loads of     to you

Wombly – I was just about to answer your question about blasts but after my conversation I’ve just had with The Bridge, I now have to change my understanding on this. On my last cycle, I asked the embryologist about taking the embryos to blasts and was asked if I’d discussed this with QM’s first. As I hadn’t, they didn’t do it and when I asked about blasts at my follow-up the train of thought from QM’s seemed to be that they felt that the best place for embryos to develop was back in the womb and therefore they would keep to their recommendation of Day 2 or 3 transfers.

SarahTM & Daffodil – what are your timings looking like? 

Right then quick update from me – had EC yesterday and they managed to collect 17 eggs! Heard from The Bridge that out of those, 12 had fertilised normally and they would like to consider taking them to blasts (see what I mean Wombly about having to change my understanding on this).
I’m now in a right kerfuffle as I was expecting to have a Day 3 transfer. Anyway I now have to wait until Thursday morning before I know what we’re going to be doing – if there are 2 really strong embies then I’ll still have a Day 3 transfer on Thursday, but if they are all looking about the same stage then they’ll take them to blasts in which case it would probably be a Saturday or Sunday transfer. 
Oh god I’m so worried about it all now – I was hoping to get some good embies to set aside (yes I know that’s me being pessimistic and assuming failure), but if we take them to blasts we’ll probably end up with very few or no blasts to freeze. I know I’m being irrational as it only takes one and the statistics show that blasts are supposed to stand a better chance, but I’m sure you all know where I’m coming from. 
Anyway, please send me lots of positive vibes that those embies grow strong and divide!
Sorry that was a big 'me' post wasn't it? Really didn't mean it to be!

Eden – sounds like you’ve already been in my situation so any thoughts from you would be much appreciated. Hope ET went ahead on Sunday and you now have those blasts snuggling down!
  

Hello everyone else 

Take care all

Liz
x

PS - just re-read this and realised that I sound like a right 'negative ninny'! Which I'm not, promise! Think it just threw me a bit. We have decided that whatever will be, will be and we'll leave it up to the embryologist to decide on what's the best course of action for us!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and here is the latest sweepstake update:

Sam
* SarahTM - girl 7lbs 11oz
* Liz - boy 8lbs 1oz
* Daffodil - girl 8lbs 2 oz
* Wombly - girl 8lb 1oz
* Lou - boy 9lbs 1oz
Sam - care for a flutter on yourself?

Beetle
* SarahTM - boy 8lbs 4oz
* Liz - girl 7lbs 2oz
* Sam - girl 8lbs 3oz
* Daffodil - boy 9lbs 1oz
* Wombly - boy 9lb
* Lou - girl 7lbs 7oz

Also I've attached a link for The Albany so you can see where it is. Looking forward to meeting those who can make it on Tuesday 8th July - shall we say 8.00pm?

http://www.the-albany.co.uk/

So far we have me, SarahTM, Sam & Lou confirmed - anyone else fancy it?

Liz
x

/links


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Liz - oh my - 17 eggs & 12 fertilised - that's great news!!! - well I think you know that I would say 'go for it' with the blasts!!!! But ultimately the decision is yours....... 

I will be asking about blasts at my next appt. so I can get it on the record!!

  *LIZ'S EMBIES - GROW & DIVIDE, GROW & DIVIDE!!!!*


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, update is kind of good. 

The blood test showed positive, so thats good but the level is only 70 which they said is very low. I guess the dates could be wrong because of the effect that the sniffing had on me. 

Have to have another blood test tomorrow morning to see what happens to the level. 

Feeling very confused. I want to be excited but I'm so used to bad news I cant let it out. I think whats holding me back is that they couldnt see anything on the scan. That cant be good. Its a waiting game now. 

V hard to do any work with all this going round my mind. I havent even got as far as my first full IVF treatment, how do you ladies cope with normal life ? 

Liz, I'm a novice at this but even I know that 12 fertilized is amazing. Go Egg Lady ! 

Wx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Just a quickie from me today 'cos I'm a busy bee...

Liz, I've pm'd you Mrs Cluck Cluck!  Everything's crossed as usual!

Eden, are you PUPO?  How many, when etc.  We need detail!!

WendyP, don't really know what to say 'cos you don't want to get your hopes up just in case but it's great news to know that you can get a bfp naturally even if it doesn't work out this time?  I think your HCG is supposed to double every 2 days to start with so I'll keep everything crossed that the news is fab for you.  I've been in a similar situation and it's hideous to be in limbo with everyone telling you to wait and see but unfortunately that's all you can do.  Good luck for tomorrow.  I'm in at 10.15 so maybe see you there?!

Daffodil, how was your scan last week?

Love and hugs to everyone else.  

Had my 10 day scan yesterday and not cooked yet so back in tomorrow to see how I'm doing!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry this is not going to be a happy post and no personals!!  Just a ME post.......  Went and had my stitches removed yesterday and as I hadn't heard from them, just ask about the results!!  Wish I hadn't!!  The growth he removed is called Basal Cell Carcinoma: in other word: Cancer!! Ok it's the mildest form of skin cancer you can get but still is the big C!!  He said this form doesn't spread, just eats away if left alone!! They want to see me in 6 months!!(before xmas) to see how the scar's healed which will be an indication if any cells are left!! If they are any then he'll have to remove the scar!!     Have now to wear a minimum of factor 25 suncream at all time and try not to get burned by the sun!!  I knew all this sunbeds and the hours spent roasting myself would come back and bit in the  

Have kind of been in a state of shock   since yesterday and I've my high and lows!!  Trying to stay positive (as I know it's not a fast spreading, vicious one!!) but can't help thinking of the word C!!    The doc said I've got to keep an eye out on myself for any lumps, bumps or moles changing shapes or colour!!  But so far as far as he's concerned he's happy with the results!!  

Sorry about the depressing post and well done on the BFP Wendy    and well done to Mrs Cluck Cluck on all those eggies, Eden   for being PUPO and SarahTM hope you're ready soon    Hello everyone... I should still be fine for tuesday the 8th but more around 8.15pm, Lou may be we could care share or something if you're coming from Wimbledon or New Malden  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw Sam – I'm really so sorry to hear about the test results. 

I know that the ‘C’ word is a terrifying word to hear but you should just try to concentrate on the fact that you went to see your GP about it and they acted upon it quickly!
I guess we should all be wearing a minimum of factor 25 all the time but I know that’s easier said than done.

Anyway I just wanted to give you big hugs   and to say try not to worry too much as you need to concentrate on Betty/Bobby.

You take care

Liz
xxx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Am really rushing today and behind with EVERYTHING but just wanted to say: 

Wendy - also a tentative congrats on the BFP - am keeping my fingers crossed that it all continues in a good way for you. I get so confused with everything to do with fertility that I never know what is happening!!

Sam - So sorry to hear your news but so glad that you found it early. Sending a big   and hope you are feeling more positive soon

Liz - 12 fertilized is brilliant!!!!!!!! I don't really understand about going to blast as have never done it but really wishing you loads and loads of good luck for the next few days


I had my scan last week which was fine and my "surge" on Monday so am due for FET on Friday. Am off to a Wedding on Saturday so no drinking then for me if all goes well. Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me on Friday morning that my embies defrost nicely!

Love to everyone else and sorry this is short

Daffodil xxxx


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am still here lurking...

Sam - I am so sorry about your diagnosis.  The big C is the last thing anyone wants to hear - must be terrifying.  I do know several people (including my Dad) who had the same thing and everything turned out just fine.

Liz - fantastic crop of eggs!  Well done.  Can't you have some frozen at this stage and take the best 2 on to blastocyst?

Wendy - good luck..I hope it turns into a big strong BFP.  

Beetle, SarahTM, Wombly, Edenbliss and Lou Demi - hello.  Lou - thanks for your pms - they meant a lot to me.

I had my ERPC last Wednesday.  I actually started to miscarry naturally (at work of all awful places) on Monday but it was only partial so they did the ERPC anyway.  All in all last week was pretty miserable but I'm beginning to feel a bit stronger today.  Have good and bad moments anyway.  I think we are going to have some time out until Nov when I'm booked to do a donor egg cycle in Czech Rep.  I am pretty sure that my eggs are just too old and knackered to be of any use.  I also have endo which I believe affects egg quality.

Anyway I will continue to lurk, and post from time to time.  

Lots of love to you all

xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Samia - sorry to hear about your test results - that must be quite scary for you. However, at least they seem to have caught it in time & are monitoring you   

Meadey - that sounds just awful - esp. the bit at work, you're a v. strong lady keeping it together so well   

DAffodil - I will have my fingers x for your embies for Friday morn   

SarahTM - I was in at 10 today (got there early though) so we could have been in the waiting room at the same time. Didn't really notice anyone else though as was watching and trying to listen to the TV, DH was just on his 'Nokberry'. I have blonde hair & was wearing a bright red shirt - did you see me?!? How did the scan go?

Wendy - how did the blood test go?  

Unfortunately my appt. didn't bring good news as lining is now thickening up more so tx has been canx. Quite upset but had prepared myself just didn't realise it would be so long - if all goes to plan on next cycle EC will be beginning of Sep!!!  that's blimin ages away. So bit down in the dumps - but I know its nothing realy compared to what some of you are going through right now. And yes I will be having prostap on my next cycle - BTW how long do you start stimming after the prostap inj? as the nurse confused me about that.

Hi to all other QM ladies - Wombly x


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

Havent had the results for my blood test yet. Keep wondering if every little twitch is the beginning of the end of this little ride. Still. Called QM to see if they have the results just now but they're not in yet. 

Samia, I'm so sorry to hear about the C. As if you havent had enough to go through with all this IVF business. Fingers crossed it will be alright.

Meadey, so sorry about the m/c. Havent suffered one myself but my ectopic was pretty horrible to get over. Be kind to yourself. I found Everybody Loves Raymond a good tonic, always makes me laugh ! But you need to have 'poor me' days too.  

Wombly - so sorry about your tx ending. Sept does feel like a long way away but the time will pass, especially if we get a summer this year ! I know thats not what you want to hear. I may well be there waiting with you.  

I was at QM until about 9.30am this morning but was waiting in the blood tests waiting area so not sure if I would have come across you Wombly and SarahTM. 

Hopefully update you with good news later. I'll definately be lurking anyway because DH is working this evening so i'll have to get through it on my own. Havent told any friends or family yet because I cant face their immediate excitement on the BFP. Also beginning to hate having to explain everything to everyone. If this had been me 3 years ago I would have been walking on cloud 9 now until a normal ol 12 week scan. 

Wx


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm a serial poster now, I'm posting a reply to my own message. Obviously everyone else has been hard at work !

Had a call with results and its cautiously good news. The HDG level has doubled !!!!!!   . I was so prepared for bad news that I feel like I'm hyperventilating now ! I'm going to allow myself half hour and then calm down and get real.

I'm not out of the woods. It could still m/c or end in ectopic but I haven't been this far in 3 years. I feel like an urban myth ! 

I thinks its obvious that we live in a money grabbing capitalist city because after being a bit excited my next thought was, what can I do with that money we saved up for tx !

Have to wait 10 days now for a scan because it was obviously far to early to see anything on Monday. Thats going to feel like the longest 10 days.

Wx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wendy, so glad to hear some good news!  Really hope that it keeps improving and that your scan shows a healthy heart beat in 10 days time.  

Wombly, sorry to hear your tx had to be cancelled.  So so so annoying isn't it?  I was never the most patient of people but I've become positively stamp footy since starting the madness of IVF!  Take the time to enjoy yourself and have a lovely summer and September will be here before you know it.

Sam, what a horrible shock for you.  There should be another word for a c that isn't too much to worry about 'cos it puts the fear of God in to you.  I had to have laser treatment when I was about 20 'cos of cancerous cells and I was terrified.  I now know that it's much more common and nothing to worry about when diagnosed early but at the time I freaked.  Hope you've got over the shock and are now lovely and excited about your 2nd being born - only a month or so now isn't it?

Meadey, sorry to hear your crappy news - take care of yourself and please keep us posted and tell us all about Czech Republic procedures - very interesting.  

Daffodil, good luck for Friday.  Hope it all goes fantastically and that you have the warm glow of being PUPO at the wedding!

Eden - still waiting for details!

Beetle - we're waiting!!  Hope all fab and you're just too busy enjoying a mum to need to post on here!

Liz - fingers crossed that those embies are dividing good and strong so you get a couple for now and loads to freeze for baby no 2 (or 3 or 4?!!)

Lou - did the personal trainer wear you out so much you have no energy for posting!?!

Tanya - how are things?  Are you blooming and loving it?

Toffeecat - any news on the HSG yet?  Fingers crossed it doesn't take too long

SarahL - how's life?!!  

Anyone else I've forgotten, sorry!!

Well news from me isn't look too promising.  I've had a horrid, yucky day to be honest.  Firstly I was eaten alive in my bed by a mosquito that kept me awake buzzing in my ear but then turned invisible when I turned on the light (much to dh's annoyance!!) and woke up with 9 huge bites on me!  Then I got stuck in a traffic jam and was 25 minutes late for my scan (hence why I didn't see either of you Wendy or Wombly), then I got scanned by a male doc that I don't know who told me that my lining has got thinner since Monday and my follicle is still the same size.  I'm hoping I'm wrong but it's not looking good is it?  The annoying thing is that I go away for August so I won't be able to start again until September.  I've only managed one IVF attempt since December 2006 what with waiting for NHS funding, sniffing not working, now my body not working so I'm feeling really disappointed and very very stamp footy.  

Sorry for the moan!  Keep your fingers crossed for a miracle for me and then I'll be my usual chirpy chirpy cheep cheep self!! (that means happy in silly language by the way?!!)  

Speak soon everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Wendy - have you got long curly hair? I was there about 9.30 as got there too early! Fab news about your scan, fingers x for 10 days time

SarahTM - sorry your scan wasn't what you hoped. Sounds like you had the same doctor scanning you as me. I think his name was Dr Marmoud or something similar, I did wonder why they had a doc scanning me instead of a nursed. Have they upped your dose at all? What's going to happen next? We can stamp our feet together!!!

I probably won't be on for a couple of days as going to Wimbledon tomorrow & Friday as we have corporate hospitality there so have to entertain & schmooze clients (at least it will take my mind off things I suppose).

Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh you lucky thing Wombly.  I'm an events organiser and I haven't managed to go to Wimbledon for years 'cos I'm always organising and never participating!!  

Night night everyone.

Sarah


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick(ish) one from me

Wendy – great news that your levels are doubling and I don’t blame you one bit for having a bit of a hyperventilation moment! Hope that the next ten days whiz by for you and you have a wonderful next scan.   

Wombly – sooooooooo sorry to hear that this cycle has ended up having to be cancelled.  
What a poo! How come the next one won’t be until September – is that just how the timings work out?
At least you can concentrate on having a bloomin’ good time at Wimbledon! Pimms all round! 

SarahTM – hope today is looking better than your nightmare day yesterday! Not much else to say as I’ve already PM’d you  

Daffodil – ooh loads of luck for Friday. Keep us posted on how it all goes and I’ll keep everything crossed for you! 

Meadey – lovely to hear from you again, but not under the best of circumstances. As the others as said, I’m really sorry that you’ve had to go through what you have.  
Have you had any follow up consultation about your egg quality or do you just feel that that is the possible issue?

Sam – how are you feeling now? 

Hello everyone else – Lou, Tanya, Toffeecat, Eden (hope those blasts have now snuggled in!), Sarah L (and the girls) and of course Beetle – WE”RE SOOOOOOOO IN NEED OF NEWS PLEASE!

Well I’m still on my big fat rollercoaster ride. Got myself all psyched up for our potential ET today and then had a call from The Bridge to say that we have reached the criteria for taking them to blasts. So all change and now we’re waiting (and praying) that they do well before hopefully going back on Saturday for ET. I tell you – it’s a right uppy/downy week at the moment.  

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Hope everyone is feeling the benefits of the lovely sunny day. Panicing at every twinge at the moment. Think I'll bve a right stress bunny by Fri 4th Jul. Hopefully I get there with no excitement.

Wombly - I have a short dark bob, so curly lady wasnt me. I'd love to have curly hair. I'm very jelous about Wimbledon. Havent been for ages and even then I was one of those waiting in that mile long qeue. Have a wonderful time.

Liz - fingers crossed for those blasts.  

Wx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

*GOOD LUCK*

to

Daffodil for today's FET

and

SarahTM for today's scan

Liz
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Still waiting for the call from The Bridge - HOW stressful is this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Embies, please please thaw nicely!
Will update as soon as I have news
Love to everyone
Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Eden

A tentative congratulations to you  

I don't want to put a dampener on things but notice that you only had EC 10 days ago though.....did you have the HCG trigger injection before EC ?  This can stay in your system for up to 14 days and give false positives on hpts as it's basically the same hormone as released from the implanted embryo.  How much HCG did you have ?

Fingers crossed that it's a genuine positive, especially as it's come up nice and strong....  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

edenbliss said:


> Hi Natasha
> 
> thanks for your message
> 
> ...


Hi again

We all have varying metabolisms and it's only an "average" of eliminating 1000 IU per day.......it can take up to 14 days to eliminate 10,000 IU from your system. We're all different though so some women may find all HCG out of their body maybe in 8 days or so....others may take the full 14 days to eliminate.

However, the Ovitrelle is measured as 250 mcg.......this is approximately 6500 IU....so it's not the lowest dose of HCG but it's different unit measurement (Pregnyl is measured in IU, Ovitrelle is measured in mcg)

If you had the HCG trigger on 15 June then that's 12 days ago......so fingers crossed that yours is a genuine positive as it's showing as a strong line....looking promising !  

Sticky vibes & positive thoughts to you 
Natasha


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats Eden ! Fingers crossed it all works out for us.   

I'm finding it really difficult to cope with the waiting. I know that theres no point in rushing off to A&E at every twinge but each time I feel something down there I'm so scared its another ectopic brewing.

I've never been pregnant properly before, would you get little niggles ? I'm sure I feel a bit bloated too and not sure if thats okay. 

Wx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Two frosties thawed nicely so am now PUPO having just got back from The Bridge. Off for the weekend to a Wedding now so hope you all have a great Friday & W/E too!
Love Daffodil x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Evening All

Eden – Woo Hoo! HUGE congratulations on getting that BFP. Hope that line gets stronger and stronger for you!  

Daffodil – excellent news on both frosties being back on board. Hope you had a fab wedding and managed to avoid the “oh aren’t you drinking?” questions.
Sending out lots of good vibes to you for the next 2 weeks    

WendyP – how’s that BFP going with you? Well I trust   

SarahTM – keeping my fingers crossed that this is the week!   

Well I’m now joining Daffodil on the 2ww, or rather the 12 day wait as I now have 2 blasts back on board. Not sure if we’ll have any others left over that will be good enough to freeze but I’m hoping that that won’t matter anyway!
Just a quick question though – I’ve been prescribed gestone to inject instead of the Cyclogest that I’ve been taking since EC but I forgot to ask about the dose. I’ve been given 20amps of 50mg each so I’m assuming that it’s just 1amp/1 injection per day – any ideas anyone?
I thought this was an excellent idea at first, as I truly hate the evil pessaries and all their side effects and thought that the injections would be a doddle with my autoinjector – wrong! I’ve seen it’s a much bigger needle, with thicker, stickier liquid that has to be injected by hand into my bum! That’ll teach me for being smug!  

Anyway hope everyone’s having a very chilled weekend and those bbq’s are firing up nicely. Hello to everyone else who I haven’t mentioned above  

Liz
x


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning everyone

Liz, fingers cross for those blasts. I'm afraid I don't know anything about the injections either, just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.

Eden, are you doing a PG test every day ? I will admit to doing three myself ! 

Went to a wedding yesterday and pretty much everyone got drunk. Including DH who I'm now a bit annoyed with because we saw his dinner again, in my CAR!!! Its not that bad, but he will be cleaning it inside and out today. I can only be glad it was late at night rather than in the morning when I feel a bit queasy, otherwise I might have joined him !

I'm getting used to the twinges. Wonder if some of it is physchological too because being busy yesterday I didn't notice as many.  As of today I'm going to try and be positive about the fact that AF hasn't turned up, so I must still be pregnant. Its still in the back of my mind that it could be in the wrong place but I've read the stats and theres something like a 10-20% chance of having a second ectopic, so I'm hoping I'll be part of the 80-90%!

Have a lovely Sunday ladies !

Wx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Eden !

Glad to read it wasn't a false positive......having been there with HCG injections at support in 2ww and although not testing early, getting +ve hpts and blood tests but not sure if from the injection or genuine, it can be an anxious time....sadly as it turned out for us it was a genuine +ve which resulted in chemical pregnancy....I just hate to see others go through the anxiety and possible heartache of testing early when HCG can give false positive.

Anyway, great news that your +ve hpts are getting darker !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Eden - stronger congrats on your BFP!!! So glad line is getting stronger x

Wendy - yuk!!!! Puking in car - not good! Some    vibes for you 

Liz & Daffodil - congrats on being PUPO!!!! Now rest up & pamper yourself lots!!!!!!

Well after canx tx as D/R wasn't working I have now started spotting but I'm not due AF for another 2 weeks - has this happened to any of you that had to canx at D/R before? Just wondering if I am going to get a full blown AF as I have to ring them when I get my next day1 so slightly confused (its not hard) 

Oh BTW - Wimbledon was FAB! but had a slight hangover on Saturday due to drinking far too much champagne on Friday afternoon ooops! 

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me: have been reading but have not been up to posting as still been feeling down  

Eden congrats hun I knew you'd do it!!

Wombly not too sure what's up with the bleeding   

Liz and Daffodil: PUPO, PUPO, PUPO...    

SarahTM how are things hun?  

Lou not away on another mini-break are we??  

Meadey how are you?  

Tanya how's the pregnancy progressing?  Do you think you'll find out what the sex is?   

Toffeecat, SarahL and Beetle, hello and hope you are all well.  Beetle: Come back we need to know  

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a quick one for Wombly. When I had to stop because D/R was not working, I had some spotting about 5 days later. I called QM and they said it was okay and to wait until it started full on.

Hope that helps

Wx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Wendy- thanks for that - I stopped sniffing on Wed so that is 5 days ago - how funny (in a fertility humour type way!? ) - do you remember how long it was before you started fully?


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning Wombly !

After the spotting at 5 days I then had some spotting again about a week later. Full AF hasnt turned up though because I've now had a BFP, so sorry cant help any more.

I remember thinking that I had never wished for AF to show up as much before because I just wanted to get on with it. I was to have the big injection on day 21 because the down reg sniffing didnt work. 

Good luck, Wombly. I'll be watching out for what happens to you.

Wx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Only a quickie from me today 'cos I, like Sam, am feeling on a bit of a downer.

Just wanted to say congrats to Wendy and Eden, give a hug to Sam and let Liz and Daffodil know that I have my fingers firmly crossed for you!

Also to say hi to Wombly, Lou, Beetle (hope everything's ok?), Toffeecat, Meadey, Tanya and Sarah.

News from me is that there's no news, I'm dying of impatience and kicking myself for not choosing to go with a medicated FET.  Went for another scan on Friday and it was looking a bit more promising - lining was thicker and follie had gone from 12 to 15mm so Katie reckoned I'd surge over the weekend.  It is now Tuesday and there's no sign of that pesky happy face.  I just don't think those sticks work for me.  Does anyone have any theory about that?  (make one up if you think it'll make me feel better?!!  ).  I haven't rung QM yet 'cos I'm still holding out for a miracle but given that my usual cycle is 29 days, it's pretty unlikely that I'd ovulate on day 20 or after isn't it?! Plus I don't really fancy a 4th scan in 10 days only to be given bad news.  

I hate these sticks 'cos I've had a disappointing start to my day for the past 10 days.  Not good for the PMA.  
I'm away in Portugal for nearly all of August at my sister's wedding so will have to perk myself up and give the old fashioned   a go, before coming back to a medicated FET in September.

Come on Liz and Daffodil - we need some happy news on here - I'm rooting for you!

Back soon in a happier mood hopefully.

Sx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Wendy - oh I see - ha ha - don't think that's gonna happen to me though!! Just have to wait it out, might ring QM a bit later & see what they say, I can't remember if she said to ring them if I don't get AF within 2wks or 4wks   and I vaguely remember her mentioning something about spotting but I can't remember what she said. I should write all these things down! I (like everyone else) want to just get on with it, as now tx has been delayed I'd like to take a holiday to try & recover from everything so far this year! but without knowing when my CD1 is I don't know when I need to go into QM to have the prostap! Grrrrr.....its all one bit merrygoround.... 

SarahTM -   - sorry you're feeling down, when are you doing the pee sticks? I vaguely remember doing them when I was TTC naturally (before we found out we couldn't) and would do one every morning & evening as sometimes you can just miss it? Or maybe you could get the cheapy ones and use alongside the smiley face ones so you can see when you're getting close & then use a smiley face one to confirm it? 

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Sorry this one is just for SarahTM: hun I did the smiley face around 12(noon) and 2pm as I think I read a post from Natasha(who's pretty clued up on these things  ) and it did work for me (as well as using my Instead Cups of course!!  ) And I'm also sure I read somewhere that it doesn't matter how long your cycle are: we all ovulate at different times so all this just to say not to give up yet carry on with the       

Love and   to all,

Sam


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Afternoon everyone.

I had a scan yesterday instead of Friday because had some lower back pain on Mon (think it was after tripping up a step on Sunday) 

QM suggested I go to A&E though and they referred me to Early Preg Unit. So, had a scan yesterday and I am so happy that its in the right place ! No ectopic for me,    

Doc was still quite conservative though because he thought that my dates suggest there should be a hearbeat and warned it could not be viable. I'm convinced that I'm not the 7+3 that dates say though, I think I'm around 2 weeks less so no heartbeat is okay, I'm telling myself. Have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan. DH is worried that all is not okay and I want to be happy that I've escaped the pain of ectopic. 

My HcG level had gone from 168 on 25th Jun to a whopping 1743 which I am also excited about. Feel ill each morning and even loving the headache that comes with it.

Hope everyone else is okay, any sign of AF yet Wombly ?

What about you Eden, how you feeling ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Congrats to Eden and Wendy  

Liz and Daffodil Good luck ladies keeping everything crossed for you  

Sam I hope you are feeling better 

SarahTM I hope you get a smiley face soon 

Lou I hope you are doing ok?

Sorry to those I have missed 

I'm doing ok, gettting a little bump now


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah that's great news Wendy - I imagine it would be hard to tell when you conceived because of the whole D/R thing, was the doc going by your last AF as I can't imagine it would be that simple and you're probably right to go with your gut feeling of being 2wks earlier than he suggested. And your HCG levels are fab  

No AF for me yet. Spotting seems to have stopped, I did phone QM but they basically said the same as you - just wait until full AF. She said hopefully the spotting means I'll be getting AF soon though as they want to try & get me in before the August bank holiday - so I could be have EC sooner than Sep (please, please?). Technically I'm due next Wed but the spotting suggests it might not be a 'normal' cycle so just have to wait it out.....

SarahTM - what did QM say? 

Daffodil & Liz - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too  

Hello to all the other QM  girls...


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Everyone is nice and chatty at the moment - hope you are all well and enjoying the lovely sunshine!

*Sarah & Sam * -  hope you are both feeling a bit better. 
*Sarah*, I am/was natural FET and when I went for my scan on the Friday Katie said I would probably surge on the Saturday and it didn't happen until the Monday so try not to get too down - it can still happen. Keeping my fingers crossed. 
*Wombly* - Hope AF arrives soon for you, I think the more you wait for it the longer it takes!
*Wendy* - So happy things are progressing nicely and keep positive. As long as the HCG levels keep rising it is BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Liz* - How are you coping on the 2ww? Hope the embies are settling in nicely
*Tanya* - Great to hear from you
*Hello Edenbliss, Beetle and everyone else, am sure I've missed people - so sorry, it's not intentional* 

Sorry to keep it short, just wanted to check in with everyone. We went to a lovely wedding on Saturday and then on Sunday had the bad news that DH's mother had died so we are going "up North" tomorrow for the funeral which is on Friday. Have been manic at work too so not really had much chance to analyze symptoms etc but getting through the 2ww somehow.

Not back in London until Sunday so hope you all have a fab weekend and the sun keeps shining

Love Daffodil xxxx
  Please let it work this time!!!!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Well it's been a while yet again, sorry girls, so this is probably going to be one of my mega posts, brace yourselves! Sorry, I have been checking in but just not enough time to post....! No excuse I know! And no, I've not been on another mini break again... if only!!!!

Daffodil, sorry to hear about your 1 x wedding and a funeral experience... hope your 2ww is not too agonizing... at least this will keep your mind occupied.... when is your test date?

Wombly, here;s an AF dance.....   got to get in before bank holiday! 

Tanya, bet your bump is really cute now! Are you feeling sick still? Jen says hi! 

Wendy, great news on your BFP and so glad it's in the right place! HCG sounds like a good result! Good luck for 2 weeks time. I think you can give up the pee sticks now! Hope your DH has cleaned the car out.... YUK! YUK! You should have pulled his shirt over his head so it went inside the shirt and not in the car! 

Sam hun, so sorry you're feeling down, I'm horrified about your big C result, but from what you Dr says it's all quite positive, and thank goodness you caught it early. As soon as you have the baby you won't even have time to think about it I'm sure. Mind you easier said than done, I think I'd be pretty upset too! Thinking of you!! You will have to be pale and interesting with complete sunblock! 

Argh Sarah, sorry you're down too! I'm with you on the pee stick frustration too. I didn't get a surge this month either but I bought cheapo rubbish from the internet and wish I hadn't now. They're always really difficult to read anyway. Hope you get your PMA back, and maybe after your trip to Portugal, you won't need your FET! 

Eden, another BFP! Yay! That's brilliant, and may that line get darker for you! 

Liz, well done on being PUPO, with 2 on board! Yeay! I'm very interested by the gestone thing though, they didn't give me that eventhough I begged, and eventhough we would pay for it. I was convinced my progesterone drops too soon and that gestone would help, a friend from QM who now has twins swore by it - she convinced them to give it to her under duress.... oh and by the way she says it's nasty, very painful, so if that's what you're doing poor you! All I could do was go to my GP and she gave me additional cyclogest and said I could not OD on it. 

Meadey, sending you vibes, hope you're starting to feel a bit more positive now the ERPC is out of the way, how awful you started at work, that must have been the hardest thing of all. Thinking of you! 

Hi to everybody else, and anybody else I've missed. Not intentional! It has been a while!!!!

I've been frantic at work as we have our UK ball a week on Saturday. Is it me or some people just plain thick! We told people to prebook their taxes home as they might be scarce on the night. I had an email from one girl 'how do I prebook a taxi'? Um hello....pick up the phone usually works in our house! So that's the kind of fortnight I've had. Oh and my personal trainer did hurt me!! Seeing her again on Saturday, so preparing to hurt some more! Lovely weather, I'm off to catch the Murray match on the box, it/s part way through... will check back soon!

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Everyone

I'm a day early with my post as I usually post on a Friday (oh okay and every other day too!) 

*Daffodil* - so sorry to hear about DH's mother - what an awful end to what sounded as though it was a lovely weekend. Hope things aren't too manic for you, although as you say, it does keep your mind off the 2ww.
Still keeping everything crossed for you and hope that Friday isn't/wasn't too harrowing for you both. 

*Lou* - OMG you ARE still here then! I was beginning to think that you'd emigrated or something. Know what you mean about thickies asking obvious questions. DH's sister organises conferences etc for her company and on one she asked everyone attending if they had any dietary requirements, as they would be in a hotel for 5 days. One girl sent a form back listing all the meals she would like to be eating for that week!!!! 
I'm not finding the Gestone too bad - although DH is doing all the botty injecting as I don't think I'd have a hope in hell of managing to do it myself. The liquid is so thick that it's really hard to get the plunger to go down. Got a few butt bruises but that's about all really. I had Cyclogest as part of my QM's drugs pack but The Bridge prescribed Gestone as part of taking the embryos to blasts. I asked them about it and they just said that the doctors there felt that it gave you a more guaranteed dose of progesterone. I'm not arguing (although it cost me another £180.00!)

*WendyP* - Bad DH!!! Naughty DH!!! Go clean that car DH!!! Brilliant news that beany is the right place and fingers crossed for your next scan. Sounds like your levels are doing well 

*Eden* - How are you feeling now? Have you got a date for your first scan yet? You asked about my test date - yes I'm to test 12 days from ET (would normally be 14days from ET on a Day3 transfer) - although I know that some clinics say 14days from EC, but I think QM's like to make doubly sure that any result is a true result. However, in your case, you were getting a nice strong BFP pretty early on so it must be a good one! 

*SarahTM* - so, so, so, so, so, so, so have all my fingers and toes crossed for you 

*Sam* - really sorry to hear you're still feeling low, but completely understandable after receiving a shock like that! Big hugs and squeezes to you! 

*Wombly* - hope that pesky AF shows up soon so you can indeed get that next cycle in before September. Glad you had lots of boozy fun at 'Womblydon' and Friday hangovers must always be better than Monday hangovers! 

*Tanya* - great to hear from you again. How exciting that Bonnie/Bertie is starting to show, although I bet your bump is neat and petite. 

*Meadey* - how are you doing? 

*Beetle* - no news from the Beetle camp yet but I hope that everything is fab with all of you and you're just very busy

*SarahL* - same as Beetle really. Please drop in a give us an update when you can

*Toffeecat* - how and where are you?

Hello to anyone else I've missed too

No news from me - midway through the 2ww now (advantages of Day5 transfers!) and just trying to get on with everyday life and ignore any little twinges etc as I know they could mean absolutely anything.

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Liz Sending you lots of    

Daffodil    

Lou Say hi back to Jen for me, she must be about to pop! Hope work isn't too stressful, I had a giggle about what the lady said about pre booking 

Wombly I hope the  shows up soon x

Hi to all the QM ladies, nearing the end of my lunch break 

Bump is still very little


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Well, after all my moaning and complaining the happy face  FINALLY turned up!  I was jumping around the house, making myself late for an event, grinning from ear to ear yesterday!  

Rang The Bridge to be told that FET will be on Monday with our 3 day embryos.  Of course now I'm in a complete state of confusion as to how it is possible to do a frozen embryo transfer on day 24 when I'm expecting AF on day 29?  How can that possibly be enough time for them to implant?  The Bridge and QM both told me that they'd expect AF to be delayed so I hope they're right.

Anyway, I now just need to think positively, get on with it and stop whingeing and whining!!

Hi Tanya and little bump! 
Liz, hooray for being half way through your 12 day wait !    Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend to take your mind off things?
Daffodil, sorry to hear the sad news.  Fingers crossed that something really positive comes out of your week   

Lou, nice to hear from you!  Delegates can be a nightmare!  Yesterday I was asked if wet t-shirt competitions were part of our service?!!  What can you say to that?  I was speechless!!    Hope the ball goes fab - if you need any help next year just let me know?!!  

Sam, hope you've managed to put your horrid news behind you and focus on the good stuff?  You started shopping for the new baby yet?  Decided on names?  You must be so excited?

Wombly, hope AF rocks up soon so you can be a step closer to starting tx.

Eden, hope it's all going fab?

Wendy - yippee for it being where it should be!

Hi everyone else.

Whilst writing this I had to run out and get my washing in 'cos it started raining and now the sun's come out - typical!!  

Lastly, does anyone have any good ideas for what I can get dh for our 5th wedding anniversary on Saturday?  I was going to take him to see Iron Maiden at Twickenham but then I listened to one of their albums and goodness me it made my ears bleed so I think we'll give that one a miss!!     I also thought about taking him to see Romeo and Juliet at the Open Air Theatre at Regents Park which would be lovely and romantic but the forecast is for rain which could be a bit miserable!  So now I think I'll have to get him a present instead.  Any ideas much appreciated!

Sorry for being a misery lately and thanks for listening!!

Sarah x

P.S. Now it's bright sunshine and thundering - weird!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sarah

*      *

God - I've been busting a gut to do that!!!!

I would have said that if you only have your surge on day 19 (or whatever that is), then AF would definitely not be showing up until after day 29. Do you FET girls take Cyclogest too as that should help keep AF away?

So for wedding anniversary's, do you follow the traditions of certain gifts per year? Five years is wood isn't it (I thought it may have been iron - hence Iron Maiden) 
I'll get my thinking cap on! 
Is he a golfer? How about a nice new Wood? I'm not a golfer, so don't really know what I'm talking about 

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Sarah - glad you got that   after all!!! Good luck for Monday - you must be really excited   - as for the timings I assume they're basing it on the fact your luteal phase (I think that's right?) is normal so AF should come (or not in your case!) around 14 days after OV even if you OV late. Can't think of anything for your DH's anniversary present, maybe have a look on Amazon or lastminute for some inspiration?

Hi Tanya - sounds like you & bump are doing well  

DAffodil - sorry to hear about your MIL   hope the funeral isn't too bad

Liz & anyone else who sniffing didn't work for (apart from Wendy as she didn't get her AF!) - when did you get your AF after you stopped sniffing??! I'm going a bit stir   and I have even re-started yet!

Still no sign of the ole   yet - 'sigh'

Hello to all other QM ladies - sorry gotta go, best get ready to leave work, weather is looking decidely iffy, sunny but with a big black cloud.......dun dun durrrrrr.

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> Liz & anyone else who sniffing didn't work for (apart from Wendy as she didn't get her AF!) - when did you get your AF after you stopped sniffing??! I'm going a bit stir  and I have even re-started yet!


Hi Wombly

Downregging has always worked for me (I've never needed the injection) - I just always take a lot longer for AF to show as my cycles are long and irregular anyway, so that always puts my Baseline scan back. 
Sorry i can't help you on that one but I'm  that she shows soon for you!

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Dun dun durr... it's pouring, pouring pouring here Wombly!  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but when the sniffing didn't work for me I completely skipped an AF and had to wait 58 days for AF to show 'til I could do Prostap on day 21.  Boy was I hopping?!!!

Liz, good idea about the wood - he does play golf but I wouldn't have a Scooby what to buy!  But maybe I could buy him a reclaimed door for our bedroom?!!  Now there's an idea!!  And quite romantic too especially as we have my 17 year old sister and her friend arriving to stay!!

A quick question for anybody with FET experience.  Were you told to abstain during the FET process?  We haven't been told anything and I'm now wondering what would happen if we were to conceive naturally and then conceive with FET and ended up with quads?!!! (yeah right?!! ) 

Bye for now!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I think just to be on the safe side Sarah, you should slip that chastity belt on and hide the key!
  

x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but when the sniffing didn't work for me I completely skipped an AF and had to wait 58 days for AF to show 'til I could do Prostap on day 21. Boy was I hopping?!!!


   

Sorry Liz - I couldn't remember who said it..... 

I already had AF during D/R (which is why the nurse wasn't sure why lining was still too thick)....so don't know if that will make any difference

Wombly x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello 

Intruder allert here!  

I was just wondering if any of you have any idea of the success rates at Roehampton and also if you can give me a brief idea as to what the clinic is like. We are looking into seeing if we can get any help funding and it appears that there are 2 places we can get (ha ha, might be able to get, I should say) it at and they are Roehampton and Mayday but I don't know anything about either clinic.

Good luck to you all
Minow xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a quickie as have friends coming for dinner tonight, got to get some grub on or they'll go hungry!

Minow - we like intruders, the more teh merrier. QM's stats get lumped in with the Bridge, I don't remember what they call it, but all the tests etc go on at QM and the embryology happens at The Bridge, so after your egg collection at QM, your DP or DH takes your eggs in an incubator and legs it up to the Bridge, then once fertilized you get your embryo transfer there. It's a brand new hospital and in my experience all the nurses / docs are pretty good and very helpful / friendly. 

Sarah, I was told I may as well not abstain (my impression was that the chances of getting pg naturally AND by FET were pretty remote so don't know if that's a good thing or not!) Yay to the smiley face and all that! Love your wet teeshirt comment! We had another classic, one girl who doesn't drink alcohol specified that non-alcoholic wine and champagne should be provided for her benefit!!! Mind you I cocked up, I missed the food requirements of 3 veggies.... two of them called Mohammed, so really taht should have been a clue, but managed to get them added on.... phew, can't have them going hungry on the night! Good luck with the FET!!!!!

Oops, anyway, I've got to dash, sorry for lack of other personals, big hi to everybody else......

Speak soon

xxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info Lou. Glad you didn't mind an intruder lurking!  

Lol to all
Minow xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick update to let you know that we are back from The Bridge with two frozen embryos on board (defrosted first hopefully?!!).  They had to defrost three 8 cells to get two healthy ones so we're feeling quite happy today.  To celebrate we treated ourselves to lunch at the the lovely Tapas Restaurant by Borough Market.  Gorgeous (would have been improved with a nice big bottle of vino though!!)  We then got the train home and emerged from our station to torrential rain and a ten minute walk so got home drowned!!

Feeling very tired now so think an evening in front of the smelly telly is in order!!

Lou, hope your dinner party was a success?  What did you feed your guests in the end?

Liz, how's it going?  When are you testing?  How are you feeling?  I have everything so tightly crossed for you...

Hi Minow.  Don't have any info on stats but 100% success rate would be nice to hear?!!  Are you the Minow that was on the Hammersmith thread a couple of years back?  

Sam, are you OK?  Haven't heard from you for a while?

Wombly, any sign of AF yet?  

Daffodil, how's it going?  When are you testing?  How are you feeling?  Fingers crossed for you too...

Hi to Tanya, Meadey, Wendy, Eden, Beetle, Toffeecat, Sarah and anyone else I've missed.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Sarah - congratulations on being PUPO!! No AF for me yet, if not here tomorrow I will ring QM & see what I should do (although I think the answer might be 'wait another couple of weeks' ) but am hoping it will be here tomorrow as that is when I would be due (if it were a normal cycle) sooo hoping its not going to be a long cycle like yours but am resigning myself to what will be will be.....had acu on Sunday & he did some points to try to bring a bleed on so we'll see.

Minow - can't help with success rates I'm afraid, we were at Woking Nuffield for our private one and now doing NHS one at QM's. However, when the consultant at QM's read we'd just done a private cycle at WN he was like 'don't worry we'll get you pg'! There is a lot of competition between the hospitals it seems!! There is quite a bit of difference between private & NHS but only in the cosmetics, i.e. WN had lovely waiting room with tea/coffee, etc. all free, lots of gloss & smiles whereas QM's is more like bang, bang there you go but I haven't seen any particular difference in professionalism. Good luck with whatever you decide!

Liz & Daffodil - hope you're hanging in there  

Big hello to all other QM ladies x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

I'm still here    Growing by the day if you listen to people!!   I'm now 36w+4 and everything is starting to actually feel real    I know I've been pregnant for a little while but I kind of never wanted to allow myself to believe it just in case.... (something I'm sure is a scare from the m/c, and anybody who has had one will know what I mean!)  Still haven't packed my hospital or the baby's bag(maybe pushing my luck now as I dread to think what dh would bring into hospital if asked  )  Where are the sweepstakes gone?  My bet is a BOY (as everybody keeps telling me!!  Apparently due to the shape of bump!!) and weight wise I'm hoping it's the whole 2 1/2 stones I've put on so far    No ok let's be serious: 8lbs1. Liz or SarahTM tell me if someone's already said that weight so I'll change it.  Anyway, here's my attempts at personnals:

Wombly, keeping everything crossed that the evil witch shows up tomorrow so you can get on with things  

Tanya, how are you feeling hun?  You must be about 12 weeks or more now aren't you?

Beetle, hun hope everything's ok and that LO is keeping you busy, would be nice to hear from you and see  a pic of baby Beetle  

SarahL, well I'm 100% sure your hands are full   Hope you're not too tired  

SarahTM, PUPO, PUPO, PUPO...... well done hun and I'm getting pains and needles from keeping everything crossed    Take it easy, drink plenty of water and eat greens    Shame we couldn't meet up again tonight hope we can do it before I give birth to celebrate you and Liz BFP (A bit of PMA has never hurt anyone, has it?  )  

Minow, we don't mind intruders here we love meeting new pleople    Can't give you an answer either on success rates either but I can only say I've had 1 private tx at QM which was abandonned due to poor response.    The only thing I will say is that the staff are wonderful (well most of them  ) but I do believe they could be adapt the tx around the different people rather than being so standard! If that makes any sense   

Hey Lou, I thought you'd gone away again    It's nice to be busy at work as it makes time go so much quicker but sometimes it's nice not to have to worry about it!  Hope as I said to Sarah that we can meet again soon and who knows you could also have a BFP of your own (why not keep up the PMA  )  

Liz, hun, how are things?  I'm sure it can't be too long until test day now       Will you give me the rose bottle if you win the sweepstakes as I will be able (and deserve it after 40 weeks!!) to have a drink and you won't..   

Daffodil, same to you really, how are you?  Can't wait to see all these BFP and growing bumps    Wishing you all the luck in the world hun   

Eden, how is pregnancy going hun?  Hope you're not feeling to sick and that you're growing nicely 

Wendy  

Hello to Meadey and Jackeen if you are still both reading: I still think of you loads  

I'm not too sure if I've forgotten anybody, sorry if I have, I've tried my best not to and have you seen the size of this post  

By the way, forgot to say, I've got 3 days left at work before my maternity leave starts!! Leaving date on the 18th of July!

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I must have scared everybody off with that post yesterday 

Just a quick one today to say:

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*IT'S ONE WHOLE YEAR SINCE I GAVE UP SMOKING: WHOOOOOOOOO....*[/move]

Don't know where the time's gone!! 

Hope you're all well and not too  cos of the 

Got to go as I'm seeing the midwife at 1pm...

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations Sam!     Where has the time gone?  I can't believe I've known you for over a year!!  I was telling dh today that it will be 3 whole years since I gave up smoking on 18th July.  I am now a complete hypocrite and waft the air every time anyone smokes within 400 yards of me!!  The smell is vile and I can't believe I was smoking 30 red Marlboro a day for 21 years?!!  Mad isn't it!
How do you get those fab letters?  Good luck with the midwife.

Hi everybody else.  I'm deep in the middle of a quote so can't stop to chat.

Big hugs to all.

Sarah x


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi just a quick one to say

Congrats to Sam    

Good luck to Liz and Daffodil


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Which fab letters *SarahTM? These ones?* 

[fly]*THANKS GIRLIES*[/fly]

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

*SarahTM*, the midwife appt went well but she scared me as she said the head is quite low down so I guess I'd better make a move on my hospital bag 

Tanya My god can't believe you're over 15 weeks already!! Time just seem to be flying by 

Love to all my FF,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh now you're just rubbing it in with your clever letters!!  

Getting packing!

Sarah x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone
Just checking in to say hi! Sam - hope the bag is packed now, how exciting!!
Nothing to report from me - am due to test on Friday but am thinking of doing a sneaky test tomorrow just to see. This waiting is unbearable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Liz - how are you coping? You've been quiet lately. 
Will post tomorrow - I know it's naughty to test early but don't think I can wait!
Love to all
Daffodil xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everybody

*Good Luck to Daffodil for tomorrow   *

Lots of love and 

Sam     ​


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sam, you're a show off, show off, pick your nose and blow off!!..


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

SarahTM, you're just _jealous_         

Sam the


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one from me, as I'll do personals later.

I tested this morning (OTD) and OMG have got a BFP!!! Well if I'm being totally honest,  actually tested on Tuesday and got a BFP - in fact I tested yesterday too but the line looked fainter, so I didn't dare post anything as I thought it was going to be another bio-chem!

Will catch up properly once I'm feeling more on the ball.

Loads and loads of luck to Daffodil for testing     

Good luck to SarahTM too - hope those embies are snuggling in nicely!

Speak later

Liz
xxx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Well Done Liz   

Sorry to follow good news with bad news but I tested this morning and had the dreaded words "Not Pregnant" staring back at me so it's a big fat BFN again. 

Love to all 
Daffodil xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Liz - wow - CONGRATULATIONS - that's fab news

Daffodil -   so so sorry it didn't happen for you this time, I hope you & DH are kind to yourselves and look after each other x

Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Daffodil I'm sorry it was a negative 

Liz Thats is brilliant news congratulations  

Sarah


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all of your lovely messages – feels very strange to be receiving them to be honest! Oh and get you lot with your fancy coloured, flashing words – very impressive!

Daffodil – I’m truly gutted for you. It’s so horrible seeing those words isn’t it – so final! Hope you and DH have some time together over the coming days  

SarahTM – get settled in little embies! Hope you’re feeling chilled and relaxed and not stressing about AF turning up, as she’s not going to show for ages yet!   

Sam – so pleased to see that you’re back to your fun & perky self – I’ve missed it. Can’t believe things are so close for you now. Is that bag packed yet?
I’ll add your sweepstake prediction in and post it separately and of course you can have the bottle of Rose if I win!
HUGE congratulations on giving up smoking for over a year now – that’s brilliant!  

Eden – how are things with you? Looks like you’re a week ahead of me so if things go well, I’ll probably be seeing what you’re up, so I can see what is to come. Hope the pregnancy is going fab and that your scan next week is a very, very good one 

Wombly – how are you? Any sign of AF yet? I think I ended up taking Provera to bring on a bleed when mine was a no show (at least I think it was Provera). Here’s another little AF dance for you, to get things moving hopefully.
  

Lou – good luck with this weekend’s Summer Ball. Hope everyone has got their taxis booked now! Was the dinner party a big success? Come back to us properly soon – when you have a free minute of course.  

Tanya – as Sam says, I can’t believe you’re over 15 weeks already. I remember the last time we had our QM’s meet-up, you were in the very early stages. How is it all going for you? 

WendyP – is that car smelling nice and fresh now? How is it all going with you and how have you been feeling? 

Minow – sorry, I can’t offer much help as I have no experience of any clinics other than QM’s. I had all my initial tests and investigations undertaken there and just though “better the devil you know”, so stuck with them. I think that Mayday satellites with The Bridge too, don’t they? I’d maybe just consider distance as you know how invasive and time consuming scans and blood tests can be. Good luck with getting that funding through.

SarahL – hope everything is going splendidly with you. I think Rose & Matilda are just over 7 weeks now aren’t they? Bet they’ve changed so much over that time. 

Beetle – no word from you yet so I trust that you just have your hands full with your new arrival. Update us when you get a chance

Meadey – how are you? Hope all is well with you and your PMA is coming back 

Toffeecat – you’ve disappeared on us. Where are you at with tx?

Right then I’d best go now

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

and here is the updated sweepstake:

Sam
* SarahTM - girl 7lbs 11oz
* Liz - boy 8lbs 1oz
* Daffodil - girl 8lbs 2 oz
* Wombly - girl 8lb 1oz
* Lou - boy 9lbs 1oz
* Sam - boy 8lbs 1oz (that's my guess Sam - care to guess again?)

Beetle
* SarahTM - boy 8lbs 4oz
* Liz - girl 7lbs 2oz
* Sam - girl 8lbs 3oz
* Daffodil - boy 9lbs 1oz
* Wombly - boy 9lb
* Lou - girl 7lbs 7oz


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

*OMG OMG OMG*

Congratulations Liz, I'm so so happy for you hun and wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy (just stay away from the chocolate!! ) Can't believe you've known since tuesday but haven't told us!! 

Daffodil hun  I will try and remain +ve: have you not tested too early It could be a late implanter so if I were you I would test again on test day as I've read of plenty of girls here who have tested early and got a -ve and then tested again on (or even after!!) and got the +ve, so please keep  I will keep everything crossed for you babe    

SarahTM    Wanted to do you fancy writting but scared you might be upset!! 

Eden, I think I will wake up to this pregnancy when the contractions start kicking in and it will then be real!!  I'm kind of sad it's coming to an end but I'm making the most of it right now and feeling the baby trying to move in that tight space is just so so weird.........

Still haven't done my hospital bag but things are kind of ready to be put in a bag so I should be ok even if it started this pm!!  Or so I wish 

Liz I'm fine with your guess for me 

Hello everybody else, I did a big personals just the other day 

Love,

Sam  

P.S: I've asked a question on the pregnancy board regarding filming labour, why don't you go and tell me what you guys think??


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Liz ! I'm so pleased with your news ! Cant do big fancy letter like Sam but well done that little embie !!!! 

I'm feeling okay. I think I may have had a touch of cystitis (doc suggested it too when I went to A&E and EPU last week). Once I accepted that and steered away from fizzy drinks and juices an toward cranberry juice and water am feeling better. If the sickness is anything to go by I hope everything is developing well in there. Honestly, I know this is what we all want but phew ! Headaches to go with sickness most days and it feels remarkably like a hang over   although obviously not.  Car is clean now and DH did an okay job. My bionic smell can still sense a sicky undertone though so need to go mad with the air freshener tomorrow. Makes me feel even sicker in the morning but cant smell it at night so forget! 

Daffodil, I'm so sorry. I hope it was too early like Sam suggested but if not   

Eden, how are you feeling ? 

I have next scan on Tues 15th. Two days before my birthday so I'm keeping fingers crossed for a heartbeat. The doc was not overly positive at the EPU last week because of my dates. Have explained about starting IVF etc, wrong dates til I'm blue in the face but wont be sure until I see that scan. Its my birthday 2 days after so will be the best birthday pressie ever.  

Sam, why must Liz steer away from choc ? I thought we were allowed to eat whatever makes us feel better in the first 3 months  Thats what my mother in law the chocaholic told me anyway ! Get packing young lady !

Off tomorrow for my nephew's first birthday party. Havent told my sister yet and dont think I will until at least after that scan. Hope I dont look green when i see them !

Lovely weekend to you all

Wx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Just a quickie 'cos I have balloons to prep for an event tomorrow but wanted to let you know I'm still here!

Daffodil, so sorry to hear that it wasn't successful this time. Look after yourselves and remember we're here when you need to talk 

[fly]   Sam Is that how you do it?!!!    [/fly]

Liz, yippee!

Wendy and Eden, good luck with the scans - keeping everything crossed for you both

Wombly, hope AF turns up soon - in fact if I could give you mine I would 'cos I definitely don't want it!!

Hi to everyone else.

No news from me. Burying my head in the sand, hoping that if I don't think about anything too much then AF will stay away, two weeks will pass in a flash and I'll have a positive result?!    Keep your fingers crossed for me girls!

Have a lovely weekend and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

where has everybody gone?  

x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Well it's a BFN from me.  AF arrived this morning with a vengeance which was lovely news to receive at 7am on a Monday  

Waiting for a call back from QM to hear their thoughts on why AF would arrive 8 days after FET?

lots of love to all.

Speak soon

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sarah

What completely s**t news to receive on a Monday morning. 

Absolutely gutted for you   - have PM'd you

Take care

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

SarahTM - so sorry hun  . I will be interested to hear what the clinic say. Take care of yourself & DH - Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh no SarahTM!!    Are you sure it's AF?  I know it's a stupid questiion to ask but trying PMA hoping it's implantation bleeding or even loosing one of the 2 embryos?  You did have 2 put back in didn't you?  Excuse me if I'm wrong!     

Hello everybody, just been back from my refresher antenatal 2 hour lesson and apart from being told that 2 labours arent the same: I haven't really learned anything!!  The only thing I'm happy about is I thought I was enormous but 2 other girls who are due after me were "gigantous" (sp?)    Made my day    NOw off to dd's nursery to discuss her end of year report and then take her to ballet!!  What a busy day!!  Still feeling fine, nights are getting harder and the minute I lie down I feel ill   HOpe you are all well, sorry for the lack of personals but nothing to say...........  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Samia - good to see your antenatal class was 'slimming' for you!

Update on me - there is no update - STILL no AF.   I could be starting tx anytime between now & next year! I actually feel like I might be ovulating now - how weird is that?!? Am now on day 33 since D/R AF - looks like it may be a long one after all....please pray for me that it turns up this week and NOT whilst I'm on holiday next week   or at the very least for it to hold off until the week after I get back...if I still haven't got it after that I will already be a duck (as this is driving me quackers!  )


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

How's it going? Enjoying a nice quiet night off! DH is out so going to catch up on FF!  

Wombly.... where is that wicked witch!?!! This may be a really silly silly question, but have you done a test? Stranger things happen! There's a girl on one of the other threads who was in the same boat, waiting for tx, and she was pg without knowing! Tell me to bugger off though, cos I know that will have crossed your mind!   

Sam, hi, my you have been busy! Isn't it great when you find out you're not quite the beached whale you thought you were! I can't believe how much bumps vary in size. There are two girls at work both pg, same number of weeks, and one is huge, the other looks like she's got wind!    Now, have you packed your bag?  

Sarah hun, so sorry, I have been logging in and checking up on you all, and was rooting for you.    Really feel for you, and what a day to get it as if Mondays aren't bad enough! Let us know what QM say. I often asked them why my AF arrived so soon after ET, but they had no real answers. I was convinced it was low levels of progesterone and that if I'd had gestone injections would have beeen better. Sometimes there are no answers, it's just not fair.   

Liz oh Liz!!! Wow!!! I am so happy for you!! OMG! Third time lucky! Bet you're both over the moon!    

Oh Daffodil, so sorry hun. It's so unfair. Take care of yourselves.  

Wendy, good luck for your scan tomorrow!  

Hi to Eden, Tanya, Beetle, and anybody else out there!  

Well I've made it through the ball! It was a great night, and apart from a weeny bit of drizzle, it was nice enough weather, so nobody short-circuited on the dodgems! We stayed up in town which was nice cos we didn't get to bed until 3am as it was. We had booked a curry for Sunday lunch at our fave curry house, and it was the best hangover cure! We had some interesting lost property, made us wonder how many people actually made it back to their correct hotels / rooms!  

As for me, the old AF arrived last week so it's yet another disappointing month.   It doesn't seem to matter howw hard we try, it just ain't happening! I have put the acupuncture on hold as my acupuncturist is due her baby in a week's time. 

Does anybody know if you can get clomid from either your GP or from QM? I feel I need to do something. I don't want to go for a whole IVF cycle again just yet, don't want the expense / disappointment / stress. I'm beginning to feel rather half-hearted about the whole baby making thing, almost as though I'm preparing myself to give up altogether. I don't know if that's a good thing and it's time for me to let go. I'm fed up with it ruling my life. Oh well, hey ho! Let's not bring the mood down! Only 8 weeks til my holiday.   Oh and DH is taking me for a short break (hee hee) in 6 weeks time for our wedding anniversary, only to that lovely little hostellerie in France with the gorgeous and no doubt very fattening food, so at least I have something to look forward to. 

Anyway, before I bore you all to tears, I'm going to go! Hope to catch up again soon!

xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Lou

Glad the Summer Ball was a big success!

Just a quick one re: Clomid. I’m not sure if you’d be able to get it through your GP as I think you need to have the first couple of cycles on it monitored, to check on how you respond to it. I know when I had mine, they started me off on a low dose and once they knew I still wasn’t ovulating they upped the dose and I think that was then monitored for two cycles before I was left to get on with things by myself.
It seems a long time ago now, since I was on it so it’s not that clear in my mind but I’m sure someone else could help you with that. Maybe your GP could get you a referral. Good luck with whichever route you decide.

Sam – just seen on your ticker that you only have 17 days left!!!!!! Now where did that time go? See – Betty/Bobby is a nice neat bump. Are you having big celebrations for your last day at work?

Wombly – come on AF – where are you?  

SarahTM – what did QM’s say? 

Daffodil –  

Hello everyone else – good luck to Eden for today’s scan!

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one from me 'cos I'm dying of period pains and need to go and get away from my desk...

Just to let you know that I spoke with Julie and she was very sympathetic but obviously didn't have any answers for me.  She asked if we wanted to go in and see a doctor but to be honest I'm not feeling very enamoured with them at the moment and am irritated that despite asking more than once how it can work when AF would certainly be due 7 days after transfer they basically fobbed me off and told me that AF would be late 'cos it wouldn't come before 14 days after ovulation!  This is clearly not the case and if I go in there now I'm likely to get very stamp footy and start asking for my money back which is a fight that I won't win!!

Ooh I don't know where that anger came from - sorry about that!!

DH and I have decided to have a couple of months off to relax and go on hols and then try a medicated FET in September.  If that doesn't work then we'll be going back to Hammersmith me thinks.

Anyway girls, I'll be back to my normal self after a few days of upset (and anger management maybe?! ) so will be back online for a proper chat then.

Thanks for all the lovely messages and pms, take care and lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

Went for my scan yesterday after the first one 2 weeks ago, and we have a heartbeat !

I cant believe it. I was so prepared for bad news after the doc was pretty negative 2 weeks ago. Turns out I was right and the IVF treatment that I started and then stopped did throw my cycle out. So, I'm 6+6 instead of 8+6. It was wonderful seeing the heartbeat. DH had a little tear and I was gobsmacked. Now have to wait for the 12 week scan but feelng so much more normal.

Plus, its my birthday tomorrow so this is the best present ever !

Just rushing out to a meeting so sorry no time for personals. I come back later. I feel a bit of a fraud being here actually because I didnt get all the way through an IVF cycle before the miracle. I am so grateful for all your thoughts and support when I've needed it. Hope you dont mind me being here. Have to call QM today to tell them I wont be seeing them I have >£500 worth of drugs sitting in my bedroom, what do I do with those ?!

Eden, how are you ?

Wx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah Wendy so glad everything is okay x

SarahTM -   I can understand why you're feeling angry, its just not fair is it. A couple of months off will hopefully do you the world of good & you can enjoy some sunshine, sangria (or wine whatever your tipple!) and just relax for a while.

Lou - I did a test last Thurs which was BFN  , I only did a test because DH was badgering me to do one so I could 'drink in peace' at the hen weekend! TBH I would rather see the witch than a BFN, feel I've had enough of them to last me a lifetime of the last 3yrs   and after seeing that someone (Sarah?) said her cycle was 58 days after D/R didn't work then I'm figuring its probably not that unusual. I may do another just before we go on holiday just to check I can 'drink in peace' again over the holiday. Am on day 36 now so if I have a similar cycle to Sarah's 58 day one then I may still have another 22 days to go!!! In some ways its quite nice not to have a period, as a regular 28 day girl I'm not used to it!

Liz - hi - how are you doing?

Hi to all the other QM ladies!! Only 3 sleeps left till I go on holiday!!!!!! Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Wombly – oh how exciting heading off on holiday – where are you going (sorry if you’ve already told us!). I now hope that AF stays away until you’re back again, so you can make full use of being away  

Wendy – brilliant news about your scan and good on you for being right all along about dates. After all, we pretty much know our bodies best don’t we. 
You need to update your signature too at the bottom. Are you going to see if QM’s will take your drugs back and give you a refund?
Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY for today – what a fab way to be able to celebrate. 
Please don’t feel like a fraud for being on here as the more the merrier on this thread, I say!

SarahTM – how are you my lovely? Keep forgetting to ask – when exactly are you off? I think it will be really good for you and DH to have a complete change of scenery for a while and just be able to get away from everything.

Sam – how are you? Hope you’re not getting too tired? It’s been so blinking hot at night that also hope you’ve been managing to sleep okay

Lou – any more thoughts on the Clomid route yet?

Hello everyone else – Daffodil (Happy Birthday to you too for the weekend! ), Meadey, SarahL, Beetle, Tanya, Eden (and the beanie/beanies) and anyone else I’ve missed

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Wombly

Sorry – just realised that you asked how I was doing and I completely ignored it.  

I’m good thanks. Just sitting about whiling away the days and trying not to think about things too much. My first scan is so far away (two weeks still yet!) and to be honest neither myself or DH are trying to be too excited as we know that so much could go wrong. 
I guess the first scan is one of the major hurdles to get past – I know that everyone says it, but this wait is far, far worse than the 2ww. Not sure why QM’s scan so late, but I guess it hopefully ensures that you’ll get to see a heartbeat by then. 

Take care

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry a quick one from me tonight as I'm just so so shattered    Nights are turning into a nightmare as Liz said it's so hot at night: and  try being my size with a baby who never sleeps in my belly and just imagine    

Eden congrats on the twinnies hun you must be so      I always say that if twins are your first babies then fine but if they come second and third and so forth then I would be in total    Aaliyah still thinks they are 2 in my belly!!  Must be all them Mars bar I've been munching on    Well done hun  

Liz I'm sure you'll be fine hun      We deserve some good on the QM's thread!!!  

Wombly, my bag still not packed but I WILL do it at the week-end as tomorrow is my last working day and my maternity leaves kick in     Enjoy your holiday, try and relax and Happy Birthday  

SarahTM    

Lou, I want to go on a break      Any space left in your suitcase: I promise I'll try to lose a lot of weight so I can fit anywhere    Enjoy my country, seem like you've been to me more than me in the last year!!  

Wendy, lovely to hear such good news on the scan, here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Daffodil, hope you're ok babe  

Sorry I'm sure I've forgotten loads but right now the only thing I can think about is my bed  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Um Samia - thanks for the birthday wishes but its not my birthday until December   - is this the pregnancy brain I have to look forward to?!?! Hope the nights are bit cooler for you soon - doesn't look like its going to be too hot for the next few days.

Eden -   wow - that's so cool - 2 for the price of 1 

Liz - your scan does seem quite far away - that's the thing with this lark - always waiting for something eh! I am going to Portugal for my holiday to stay in a really nice hotel - managed to save up loads of Marriott Reward points from events I did last year so we only had to pay for the flight (obviously food & stuff too) - the hotel looks glorious so can't wait!

Daffodil - happy birthday   - doing anything nice?   hope you're okay

Wendy - how're you doing - did you have a good birthday?!? 

Sarah -   hope you're okay - if you do medicated FET in Sep then we could be cycling together

I'm about to go on holiday YIPEE!!!!!!! but did a test this morning & BFN, it reminded me why I don't like doing them   - I think deep down I was secretly hoping we might have had a miracle then I wouldn't have to go through all this cr*p again. But ho hum - onwards & upwards right.

Hope all you other QM ladies are well 
Wombly x
PS only 1 SLEEP LEFT till I go on holiday!!!!!!!


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just checking in to say thanks for all your lovely words of comfort - I know that you think they don't work but they really do!!!! Anyway, am feeling a bit better now after my BFN, have to say - it was much harder to cope with this time but still, have to think positively and look to the future!!!!
*Sarah* - Hope you are ok   and I'm so sorry to hear your news. It does seem really strange that AF would arrive so early. Sorry, can't offer any words of wisdom but so so sorry. 
*Sam * - Hope you are feeling a bit better now - not long to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Eden* - Twins!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, that's fantastic news. Hope you are feeling ok too
*Liz* - I can imagine that the waiting is unbearable for you. Just hold on, not long before you will be able to see the lovely heartbeat (or hearbeats!! ) QMH seems quite good at producing twins so you never know. 
*Wombly* - Have a fantastic holiday - am jealous, that's just what I want right now. 

So, I have an appointment on 14 August with Miss B to discuss the next step. I think I might have to have another laparoscopy but am really hoping I don't have to. Am panicking a bit as have no idea where we will find the money for another IVF cycle - any ideas anyone??!! 
We are going away for a few days as it's my b'day tomorrow (39 - OMG how did that happen!!!!!!!!!!) 
Hope you all have a great weekend and love to anyone I've missed
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm back!

Daffodil - it's absolutely pooh isn't it?  Our lovely credit card friends are always really helpful in finding us IVF money and they hardly charge a thing for the pleasure?!!  I keep thinking that it'll be worth it when it works and justify it that way.  What else can you do?  It gets harder with every bfn and I'm just amazed at our levels of buoyancy, how we bounce back and find the renewed pma to hope that it'll work next time (which of course it will  )

Sam, get that bag packed.  You probably can't sleep 'cos you're worrying about it?!   I bet you can't wait for the arrival of your little enfant?  

Eden - wow!   I bet you're over the moon aren't you? Are you telling us quietly 'cos you know that in about 7 short months there won't be a quiet corner in your life left so you're making the most of it now?!!  Congratulations!

Wombly, have a great holiday.  Hopefully Portugal will do us both the world of good and we'll both get bfps in September?  Whereabouts are you going in Portugal?  My sister's getting married in the north of Portugal in August so dh and I are driving there through France and Spain, spending a week at the wedding venue, then meandering our way back for another 10 days!  3.5 weeks off - hoorah, hoorah, hoorah!  I will be so chilled when I get back that even those meds won't affect me!  

Wendy, so pleased to hear that all is well with you.  Bet you had the best Birthday ever?  It's mine while I'm away in the middle of August so I intend to celebrate with a very large glass of Port!

Lou, glad the ball went well.  Hope you're managing to chill a bit now?  I have no Clomid advice I'm afraid but I have been reading a bit about luteal phase defects which if your luteal phase is short means that the embryo doesn't have time to implant before the lining is sloughed off with AF.  Apparently taking 50-100mg of Vitamin B6 after ovulation can help lengthen the phase as can Clomid and Agnus Castus helps too apparently?  Worth looking in to perhaps in preparation for your holiday of love?!! 

Liz, nothing more to say except roll on 1st August and     praying it's all fabulous news!

Minow, Sarah, Beetle, Meadey, Toffeecat - where are you all?  Hope you're doing OK?  Pop in and update us if you can?

Nothing new from me - spoke to the Bridge who have told me they want me to do a test on Monday and then call them so they can basically close our file, so another nice negative result to look forward to there.  After that we are going to have 7 weeks off fertility (other than lots of   of course!) before starting medicated FET in September.

Anyway, I'd better go and put the finishing touches to my It's a Knockout event on Sunday!

Have a good weekend everyone.

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone, again! Seems like I’m never off here – but I do, do some work – honest!  

SarahTM – glad to see you’re getting that PMA back again and the trip sounds fantastic. I didn’t realise you were driving down there and taking things steady. Have you got a planned itinerary or are you just going to pitch up in places en route? Do you have to go to The Bridge for a blood test or have a HPT?
Good luck with the It’s a Knockout event on Sunday – the sun will be out so it will be a good day!

Daffodil – have a fantastic few days away for your birthday and don’t stress about being 39 (that’s nothing!!!)
I’m going to keep everything crossed that you won’t need another laparoscopy 

Wombly – enjoy Portugal (as if you wouldn’t anyway!) and tell us all about it when you get back

Sam – hope that last day was an enjoyable one. Did they throw a big party for you? You so have my sympathy for your lack of sleep at the moment – it must be awful – but all worth it in a couple of weeks time when Betty/Bobby arrives (although you may well get even less sleep)

Eden – oh WOW! Twinnies! How absolutely brilliant for you and DH. It had to be though didn’t it, seeing as you got your BFP so early on. You back on earth yet?

Hello to everyone else too – Wendy (and bump), Lou, Tanya (and Bonnie/Bertie), SarahL, Beetle, Meadey and anyone else I’ve forgotten

Hope you all have brilliant weekends – especially those heading off on holidays. Me? Jealous?......................... 

Liz
x


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello everyone

Have been following the news but can't post at work and evenings have been a bit hectic recently.

First of all HUGE CONGRATS to Liz, Eden and Wendy.  Its so lovely to hear some good news.  Liz - waiting for the first scan is horrendous isn't it.. the stakes seem to just get higher and higher.  I was an absolute wreck on the day of my scan - argued with my DP all the way up in the car.  Fortunately it was at 7:30 in the morning so I couldn't do too much damage.  I think QM scan later so there is no ambiguity in any of the results.  I think you'll be pleased about that in the long run even if the wait is agonising.  Eden - twins - extra wonderful!  And Wendy well done on your scan - how reassuring to know your instincts were right all along.  I often think we know far more than the docs about our own bodies.

Sam - good luck with the last few weeks.  Hope you can get some chill out time now you've stopped work.

SarahTM and Wombly - sorry to hear your news.  Hope you are both OK.

Lou - I totally know what you mean about needing a break from the whole baby-making business.  Its exhausting and before you know it years of your life have gone by!  Well that's how I feel anyway.  I'm sure you won't give up though and good luck with whatever you decide.

I'm sure I've missed loads of people so sorry and hi!

All OK with me.  I really do need a break from thinking about having babies so I've given myself until Nov to focus on other things.  I'm going to try and get as fit as possible and lose this stubborn half stone that has crept up - I blame all the tx drugs of course!

I will check in from time to time.

Good luck and lots of love to you all xx


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I am dumb. Just wrote a lovely long message then lost it ! It included me saying that I think I have updated my signature and tried to be tecky like Sam and add a ticker but obviously I cant even manage your basic message !

Well, it started by saying WHERE IS EVERYONE ?

Just wanted to say BIG congrats to Eden !!!!!    Wow, have you come back down to earth yet ? 

Daffodil -   Hope you had a lovely day. Fingers crossed there is no need for laparoscopy. I had one of those last year and I think its what sorted me out, although sounds like you might have had this done before.

Liz - I spoke to Julie at QM about my drugs and she told me that because they were prescribed to me I cant return them ?! After seeing Sarah and Daffodil talking about the cost of another cycle I cant believe they could just go to waste. I will have to take them to the hospital to be destroyed properly but think i'll keep them until 12 week scan so I dont tempt fate. It seems so unfair, not only that we have paid for all these drugs but also that others could miss out. Can help but wonder if they might just make their way into an NHS cupboard too or am I being cynical ?

Since  I lost the last post I'm now starving hungry so i'll be back another day. Weather looks like it will be loverlee this week so at least those of us not lucky enough to be going on holiday can get some warm rays. 

Wx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Dear All

Sorry for being crap and not being in touch.....we've been on a bit of a roller coaster. I gave birth to a gorgeous son Lukas on 19th June by C Section as I had placenta praevia. All was hunkydory. Then when he was 3 days old they realised he had a bowel abnormality as he hadnt passed any meconium (ie..had a poo in laymans terms!) and to cut a very very long story short he ended up in intensive care for 3 weeks with all sorts of suspected diseases and illnesses including cystic fibrosis. As part of this he had to have 2 bouts of major surgery with general anaesthetic and has a colostomy bag for him to poo into which is on his stomach but fits into his nappy. After a truly nightmare first 3 weeks, things are now looking up. He is now back home, they havent found any thing wrong with him having tested for everything and think it was just a wierd thing at birth, and they are talking now of reversing the colostomy in 3 weeks time. You'd think after all the nightmares of IVF that would be it...but I couldnt beleive it when things went from bad to worse! Anyhow, looks like now things are doing ok. Am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that they will be able to go ahead and reverse the colostomy and when they do that all the 'plumbing' works properly and they dont discover anything else wierd! Aside from that, Lukas is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous and I am totally besotted by him! If I was a techno whizz I would post a piccie on this site but thats far to advanced for my skills so you will just have to take my word for it!  I'll keep you posted how things evolve but have realised he keeps me on my toes and so am not able to use the pc as often as I was before.

Its great to catch up on how everyone else is doing. ITs great news that there are a few more BFPs!!

Liz - huge congrats. Brilliant news. You must be over the moon.

Edenbliss - great to hear its also worked for you. TWINS!!! How exciting.

Wendy - cant believe you pulled it off naturally!!! Hope QM give you some money back for those drugs!

Samia - cant believe you are 36+ weeks now. Not long to go. Make sure you've got that bag packed I say!

SarahTM - so sorry to hear about your BFN. I'm really interested to hear your experience and advice about FET. We are thinking of doing it next year. Interested what you think of medicated vs non medicated, and what you think of QM. If the embies are frozen at the bridge, do you even need to go via QM or can you do the whole thing via the bridge? And if we have 3 frozen in total, would they get them all out at once or do they defrost one by one til they get a goodie? Ie with 3 frozen would that mean we have just the one go, or would 3 single goes be likely?

Daffodil...so sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope you get some answers out of Dr Bevan and at least get a plan on what to do next which I know always makes things seem better.

Lou - thanks for your lovely texts while we were in hospital. Hope you are doing ok. Sounds like you have been enjoying summer properly, and I love the idea of your DH whisking you away for your wedding anniversary!!! Its our 5 year anniversary in a few weeks and somehow I cant see my DH doing that!! Cant remember who was asking for pressie ideas but I am with you with the same question....what to buy to celebrate 5 years...any ideas welcome!

Sorry to anyone else I have missed off....

Take care to you all and enjoy your Wednesday!!

LOL

Me


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Beetle

I may say these things in the wrong order – so apologies in advance

Firstly – fantastic news on the birth of Lukas, please try and post a piccie as I’m sure we’d all love to see him and then we can all agree on just how gorgeous he is (as if you’d need us to tell you!!!)

Secondly – so sorry to hear that you’ve had such a nightmare time since his birth. It all sounds pretty terrifying to be honest but I really hope that the worse is over and the colostomy can be reversed with no lasting effects. It sounds as though the hospital are looking after him very well. He’s home now though isn’t he?

How are you doing and how are you settling into motherhood (apart from the scary start)? 

I was beginning to worry that something had happened as you hadn’t posted anything

We completely understand that, as SarahL and as Sam soon will be, babies take priority over us QM’s girls. But saying that we’ll still look forward to updates as and when you can……………and a piccie?

Take care and give Lukas a big squeeze from me

Oh and      

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

How are we all?

Beettle,

[fly]*Congratulations on the arrival of your little boy*[/fly]

God life is never easy is it? Hopefully everything will now be fine and you can start enjoying being a family   To be honest I don't think you ever stop worrying about them no matter what!! 
My dd is going to big girl school in Sep and I'm petrified for her  I'm sure she'll be fine and is actually looking forward to it more than me!!

Wombly, sorry about the b'day bit (rather early than late hey??  ) It was meant for Wendy  Hope you've enjoyed your hols 

Wendy and Daffodil hope you've both had lovely birthdays and that you got spoiled rotten 

Liz, how are you feeling hun? Not too tired? Any sickness or sore ( . ) ( . )? When do you have your first scan? Are you having it done at QM?  

SarahTM, hope you're not too busy now trying to cram everything in before your nice long holidays, hope you guys have nice relaxing time and make sure you don't take the sunshine with you 

Lou where are you? In France? Dubai? Mexico? Or just plain Wimbledon enjoying a nice BBQ? 

Eden you must now be feeling tired but I'm sure you're enjoying the experience and looking forward to be twins mummy 

Tanya how is the bump? growing nicely I bet not like the fat lump I now have become 

Well as for me, nothing really new apart from the fact that I had a mw appt today and she couldn't tell if baby was head down or not!!!  Even though I'd been told he/she had been for weeks and ended up having a mini-scan to tell!! At Epsom hospital!! Betty/Bobby is head down so no need to start thinking of a c-section just yet!! A bit worried though as Dd seem to have a bug I think  Left the midwife and next thing I know she says:"Mummy I feel sick... " As we walked past reception at the surgery she was just sick, sick, sick everywhere!! People obviously staring!!  but nobody offers any help!! Even when I told the reception lady my daughter had been sick all over the carpet she looked ****** off!! So I ended up cleaning up!!  I then thought she was alright but as we left hospital later this pm she did the same but this time we managed to get to the loo  So I hope that whatever she has I don't get 

Well that was a long one so I'm gonna pay some TLC to my dd who's looking for a hug 

Love to all, (hope I don't lose this message)

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Meadey – so lovely to hear from you again and sounds like you’re in fighting spirit too! Hope you both have a fantastic summer and autumn away from thinking about babies, in readiness for November. Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy!

Sam – OMG only 7 days left now. So how are you feeling? Any signs or twinges yet? So sorry to hear about DD’s bug – really hope she is recovering now and hasn’t passed anything onto you. Will DH be letting us know how things are going?

Wendy – bit of a poo about being stuck with the drugs although I guess they have no guarantee of what has happened to them, so they probably couldn’t risk reusing them. I saw another clinic somewhere saying that once drugs had been taken off-site, there couldn’t be a refund on them (although I know ours are never on site as they come directly from Willow). Anyway I’m sure in the overall scheme of things that is very minor as you have your beanie to concentrate on now!

Hello everyone else – are you all busy having fun in the sun to post anymore as it’s been very quiet on here lately. God I wish I was out having fun in the sun instead of being here at work.

As for me, I’m still counting down the days to my scan – I’m 6+4 today and still have a week to go!
Sam, thanks for asking about symptoms – I have been absolutely wiped out and find that I have to sleep for an hour every evening and then through the night (despite numerous times having to get up for a wee!) and I still feel wrecked in the morning. Mind you I think that could be as much about needing a holiday! 
(.)(.) were sore but they don’t seem too bad now although they do look like a bit like a motorway map with all the blue lines all over them! Oh and I hadn’t had any sickness until it mildly crept up on me yesterday and again today. It’s not too bad to be honest, I just feel a bit quesy – like you do when you’ve had a bit of a skinful!
I know it sounds crazy but I’d quite like some good strong symptoms as then I’d feel more reassured.

Take care all and hope you all have very chilled weekends

Liz
x


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi

Liz, just wanted to let you know that my sickness comes and goes. A couple of days early on (around about where you are) I had nothing and freaked out a bit. Aftet that I had my scan with the heart beat showing so dont get disheartened. Its still a bit up and down but I do get some stormers now. Monday morning I didnt know if I wanted to cry or scream at someone ! Most days I feel a bit quesy and you're right it does feel like a hangover. My (.)(.)'s are going for it now and also werent sore in the beginning. I've noticed now at 8+1 that they are sore at the end of the day when I take my bra off. 

Wx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

has everyone moved across to another secret QM's thread and not told me about it?  



x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Liz and girlies (if any left  )

I'm here but I last wrote a long long (maybe boring message) and didn't get a lot of feedback so wasn't sure  
How are you? And everybody else?  Maybe everybody's busy enjoying the lovely weather we've had  
Have you had a scan? I've only got 2 days to go and not sure how I'm feeling    Happy of course but so so anxious now: about the birth, about how life's going to change, will we cope?.......... Oh well too late to worry about it now!!  

Hope everybody's well.  Where are all the sweepstakes gone? 

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hoorah - someone is still on here then!  

Sam, how are you feeling? Getting nervous (or just hot and tired) - any signs of anything about to happen?
Don't worry about how your life will change as I'm sure it will be for the better. Have you decided on names yet or you going to see what he/she looks like and then decide. Of course, you won't need to do this at all will you as it has to be either Betty or Bobby  

Here's the last sweepstake entry we had:

Sam
* SarahTM - girl 7lbs 11oz
* Liz - boy 8lbs 1oz
* Daffodil - girl 8lbs 2 oz
* Wombly - girl 8lb 1oz
* Lou - boy 9lbs 1oz
* Sam – boy 8lbs 1oz 

Think you were happy with me donating the bottle of Rose to you as we guessed the same 

No, not had my scan yet but just want to get it over with now (and in a way it's quite nice not knowing, if that makes sense)

Anyway - keep us posted if and when you can as I can't wait to hear your fantastic news

Are you still hoping to keep your legs crossed until 08/08/08   - that would be kinda cool wouldn't it although that does mean hanging on another week

Anyway take care

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Liz,

I'm not going anywhere I'm addicted!!    I was gonna say we'll drink it together after the birth but not sure if I'll be able to wait for you   We should have also guessed on the day!!  
Would be cool to have Betty/Bobby on the 08/08/08 but not sure if it will happen: we'll just have to wait and see   Still not agreeing on names: have a couple for each but I think like you said we'll have to see what he/she looks like or as you said we've got Betty/Bobby if everything else fails  


When do you have your scan? And will it be at QM? Are you at work? Hope it's air-con: I miss work for the air-con!! 

Take care,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

My scan is this Friday (EEK!), by which point I'll be 7+4. Just     that all is going to be okay! And yes it is at QM's.

I am at work and I desperately don't want to be here, especially looking out the window. Luckily we do have a/c which is a godsend at the moment as I seem to get hot flashes (presume it's hormonal) and end up feeling really ill!

Okay I'll add my guess in on the day - I reckon it will be Monday 4th, so just a little over. Has the m/w said anything about how overdue they'll let you go before they consider inducing you?

Go and pop your feet in a bowl of cool water - works a treat at cooling you down!

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Liz,

Good luck for friday you'll be fine I'm sure as it's my due date   QM will look after you so well   
A/C is only a dream this days apart from the car but I think it's starting to run out in mine!!   And with the cost of fuel this days!!!

I'm next seeing the midwife on the 6th of Aug if nothing's happened    They don't look after you the way they used to with dd!! It's changed so much!!

Oh well, not that I want to rub it in but I'm now gonna go and sit in the garden under the umbrella and watch dd play  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Samia said:


> Oh well, not that I want to rub it in but I'm now gonna go and sit in the garden under the umbrella and watch dd play


    

enjoy!

x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry       I know I can be a right


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

My scan was due tomorrow but DH had a meeting at the same time, which he couldn’t get out of, so luckily QM’s could fit us in this morning.

So…………..had our scan today and feel pretty overwhelmed really, as we saw one little bean with a flashing heartbeart!!!!

Had hugs and tears all round (well I had tears) and we are now ‘on our own’ as we have been discharged from QM's. 
I know we still have a long, long way to go but just feel so relieved to have got this far.

I think I’ll maybe stop keeping First Response & Clearblue in business and just try to put things to the back of my mind now (yeah right!!!)

Thanks for the good luck messages you have sent me – they obviously worked.

Take care everyone

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

YIPPEE Liz!!

That's all I have time for girls - sorry!!!

Good luck Sam - can't wait to get back to find out whether I won the sweepstake!!

Just want to send lots of love and luck to all before I go off 'til the end of August!!

Take care and if I don't find an internet cafe on my travels then speak to you in a month!

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Liz,

Brilliant news so so happy    Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy: keep this bottle of rose and will drink it together in about 8 months time ok?  

Eden how you feeling? 

SarahTM have a lovely hols hun, will miss you  

ONE day till due date and no sign of anything  


Hi everybody


Love,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

edenbliss said:


> Do you know which hosp you are going to?


Good god Eden, I've only just accepted the fact that we're pregnant   

Thanks for all the lovely messages - they mean a lot you know!

Sam - fingers crossed that things happen soon - any preferred days (apart from 8th Aug of course) 

Eden - how are things with you and the twinnies?

Sarah -  to demanding clients - just get that mind into holiday mode and enjoy the next month away from everything

hello everyone else

Liz
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG - just checked in to try and catch up. 
Liz CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! am so happy for you - I bet you're so happy (and relieved!)     Such brilliant news
Sam - How are you feeling? Hope you're coping with the hot weather - not long to go now, can't wait to hear the happy news

Nothing to report from me - have my appt with Miss B on 14th August so will let you know how it goes

Love to all - sorry for no more personals but just manic at the moment. 

Daffodil xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Liz I'm soo glad the scan went well  well done      

Sam Good luck I hope you haven't got too much longer to wait  

Hi to all the other QM ladies 

Tanya x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All

I've been searching for a thread on Queen Mary's and have only just found it  !    

It's so lovely and encouraging to see the BFP's and Samia's belly (love the pic!) from others that have been to QM.  I feel very positive now.  Can I join in with this thread too?

I'm just waiting for AF (due around mid August) and then should be starting DR at the beg of September.

I have already had the initial appt with the consultant at QM.  One thing that surprised me was that we were told that, after EC, DP would need to personally take my eggs to the Bridge clinic whilst I'm in recovery.   I take is this is the norm?  Can anyone reassure me that this is not a problem and it's very easy to get to?  How are the eggs transported?  I have visions of DP leaving an egg box on the tube!

Many thanks to all of the fellow QM girls and lots of positive vibes to all of you.
                                          

JustP


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi JustP and welcome to the thread - it is quite a tricky thread to find isn't it!

Don't worry about DP leaving an egg box on the tube as it's actually a huge, great big insulated incubator. Think I'd recommend DP getting up there by taxi or drive himself as it's quite heavy and bulky to carry of public transport. Yes it is absolutely the norm, you've done all of your hard work and it's now the turn of your partner to do his bit   whilst you take it easy and enjoy the recovery tea & biscuits, followed by sandwiches and crisps  

Wishing you loads of good luck for your upcoming cycle and keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome for you!

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Aw thanks Liz, you've put mine and DP's mind at rest.  He'll get a cab then.  Thanks for the good wishes too.  Seeing you girls on here has really made me feel a lot more positive!  
Congratulations on your news too!  Lots of       being sent to you!

Edenbliss ... lots of       to you and your two peas in the pod!

Tanyak, you're just down the road from me.  I'm not far from Shepperton Studios.  Sending you lots of  local      too!

I've just been reading the last few pages and wanted to say hello and send lots of     to you all.

Best wishes
JustP


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks girls and welcome JustP, I think Liz has answered pretty much of all your queries and I'm sure the girls (and Me of course) will be here to help if you need  

Eden, have had enough   and hot curries but nothing seems to make bubba budge, I'm saving myself for the fresh pineapple which apparently is also good    Can't get enough of   but I think dh's finding it a bit off putting for some unclear reasons      Maybe due to the fact he's decided on sunday to start a non-drinking month!!  He normally has a couple of glasses of wine a night so not sure if that's got anything to do with it  

Anyway just rambling on now.................

HI to the other girlies who seem to have gone MIA....  

Sam


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Samia sorry to gatecrash was reading through my clomid bumps list + see you are due tommorow so tracked you down to wish you luck + hope you have a smooth delivery when the time comes 

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Cleg,

You are a sweetie      Thank you thank you thank you and I hope to soon have good news to update the Clomid list    

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

your welcome hunny takecare  

xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello girls! Back from holiday but things have been so manic this week I've just about had time to pee at work  

So only a quick one:
Liz - congrats on your scan, very happy for you at least you can settle down a bit & enjoy being pregnant  

Samia - oh lawd - hope it comes soon, maybe try a bit of   (if you can?!) he he or some spicy curry? (or will that just give you heartburn?) Good luck!!

SarahTM - have a lovely lovely holiday - get some relaxing in - sunshine, sand.....sightseeing?!? Yeah right. Enjoy lots of  

JustP - hi & welcome - I am also about to start my cycle at QM's so we can be cycle buddies!! I start D/R on 18th Aug so you won't be far behind me. This is my first one at QM's too & I was at WN before (looks like we had similar cycle times last time too). And yes I found the whole egg transportation thing a bit weird too, DH is planning to drive I think. 

Well girls - quick update on me - AF arrived on Monday and very politely waited until we got back from holiday. Although I would have liked her sooner but hey ho still got lots of   whilst we were away he he. That means it was the longest cycle ever for me at 6wks!!! So - prostap booked in for 18th Aug with EC booked in for week commencing 15th Sep!! Hurrah!!! At least something is happening now (even if it does still feel like ages away).

Hello to Tanya, Daffodil, Edenbliss and all you other lovely QM ladies.

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Wombly

So how good was the holiday? Very good by the sounds of it!  

How nice of AF to be so polite and wait until you returned home – see she can’t be that bad!
And you’ve now got your dates booked in too, so   for that. 
You’ll find that the weeks will whizz by and before you know it you’ll be on the 2ww (with Sarah perhaps?)  

Sorry to hear work has been manic – what is it with work at the moment, as everyone seems to be manic? Is that panic before everyone starts disappearing off on their summer hols?
Never mind, it’s Friday today  

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one from me to say that due date has been and (unless this birth is extra quick) this baby is not coming on her/his due date  

Hope you're all well....

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls
yes I'm still lurking from time to time. DH is off work for the summer, so as he spends all day at home alone, I get home and feel I can't leave him on his own any longer! Have been for lots of nice long walks in the evenings (usually via some form of drinking establishment!) so apologies for not having time to post!

Anyway, Sam, must be any time now!! Can you keep your legs crossed until 8/8/8? That would be so cool! So your DH is starting a no drinking month? Hope he's going to be popping the champagne when the little one makes an appearance! It did go very quiet a few days ago, I wondered ifyou'd gone off and had it! 

Liz, I'm so pleased for you that your scan went well! One lovely beanie on board! They must get through a lot of Kleenex at QM during the scans! It must seem so much more real now! Really pleased for you!!! 

Welcome back from your hols Wombly! Did you have a fab time?

Hi to JustP and welcome to QM thread! My DH drove to the Bridge, it's a bit cheaper than a taxi (around £70 I think there and back) so worth it. There are some car parks quite close by. It is a bit weird doing the egg run, DH says that when you get there you see other blokes with their incubators and that kind of knowing look that they know what they're about to do, you know, in the darkened room with the sticky mags! 

Tanya hun, how are you? Jen was asking after you teh other day,. She's just had a little boy, Thomas, he's very very cute! 

Daffodil, good luck for 14th Aug. 

Eden, hope you're okay? Bet you don't mind the tiredness & nausea! All got to be worth while!

Sarah, don't know if you're checking into an internet cafe, if you are, I hope you're having a fab time! So jealous, a whole month! Hope the weather's better there than here! 

Beetle, I'm so glad you've finally posted! Glad to hear that Lukas is on the mend now! It must have been an absolute nightmare for you. I hope you didn't mind me texting you, as I'd obviously had your number. I didn't want to intrude. I didn't want to tell the other QM girls yet as I thought that should be down to you! Anyhoo! I hope you don't get any more scares!!! Dying to see a pic! 

Wendy P, shame about the drugs going to waste. It's lovely that you don't need them, but tragic that they go to waste. 

Meadey, good to hear from you again! 

Well for me I woke up yesterday to AF and this morning was feeling fat, forty, frumpy, infertile and ****** useless, so I ended up being a total soggy rag and booing my eyes out at DH, who has done his best to cheer me up today, bless him, but some days you just can't be cheered up. Feeling a bit better now, now I've stopped bumping into hugely pg women all over Kingston (sorry, any pg ladies on this thread are totally excepted!). Still counting down the weeks (5) till we're on hols, can't wait, I'm wishing my life away. I've discovered now that I won't be around ovulation while we're away in fact I will more than likely have AF arrive before teh end of the holiday so that has cheered me up no end!!! GRRR! Sorry girls, just having a ranty me day! 

Something funny though that cheered me up, and can anybody offer any explanation. The other night I was cooking with my back door open, and I heard a thud on the patio, ignored it then heard another thud, and went to see a fox running off. DH's trainer which was inside theback door was on the patio! Flippin fox had tried to nab it! Anyway....... gets better I promise..... DH came downstairs and I told him, then he said so where are my flip flops? They'd gone! He found one on the lawn, but the other has gone completely! What would possess a fox to sneak into my house and nick two flip flops and a trainer!!!! 

Anyway, I'm off for a BBQ at friends house tomorrow. The trains are not running tomorrow so I'll probably have to drive unless I perrsuade DH it's my turn to drink! Please keep your fingers crossed for nice weather!

Hope I haven't scared you all off with my poor me post and verbal diarrhoaea!

Bye for now, promise to be cheerier next time!

Lou


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Lou

Lovely to hear from you – thought you may have gotten fed-up with us but luckily you were just enjoying life! Evening walks via pubs sound lovely. Please don't apologise for feeling low - we've all been there at some time, I think.

Your fox story is so funny – what a cheeky little bu**er! I had some flip flops left outside the back door once and when we went out the next day, they had gone! One was down the garden and the other disappeared completely – never saw it again! At least Mr Fox never actually came into the house but they are very, very naughty!

Is DH a teacher or something then? What with having the summer off – that must be lovely although I know that there is probably a lot of work that needs doing during the hols. I don’t blame you at all for wanting to spend time together – the days and months whiz by and before you know it, you’ve missed spending some really good quality time with each other

Anyway, I’m waffling away now but just wanted to say that it’s lovely to hear from you

Any news from you, Sam

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Oh Lou hun please don't apologise for feeling so down hun that's what we're here for    Remind us where you're off to on your hols?  And Liz got me curious now as to why your dh's got the summer off: I might want his job  

No Liz, still no news from me    Babe's quite happy in there and I don't blame her/him!! But as all say it can happen at any time so we'll see........  as Lou said it'd be cool if born on 08.08.08 but not sure if I can wait that long!!  I'm just feeling extra-extra-extra LARGE!!! Betty/Bobby is very active tonight so I'm hoping it's the beginning of something........  

Hi to the other girls and welcome back from your hols Wombly  

Take care all,

Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All

Thanks so much for the notes.

Wombly, it's good to hear that you'll be tx around the same time. I wonder if we bumped in to each other at WN?  Would have been funny if we were sitting next to each other at some point!  

Thanks for the added info Lou, it really is a great help.  I know that DP will welcome the advice.  He's not the best map reader so perhaps he'll take his best buddie for a drive!  He friend has been through what we've been through (with a gorgeous 6 year old girl as the result) so he'll be very supportive (and I'm sure will wind him up the whole journey!)

I loved the fox story Lou.  We don't get foxes in our garden but I might just leave some trainers and flips flops out and see if that helps!  

Sorry that you felt low too honey  .  For me personally, having a good old cry really helps so I hope you're feeling a little bit better  

And Sam!  Feeling very excited for you!  

Have a happy Sunday all.

JustP xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Just checking in on Sam + see no action yet chickie   deffo nice + snug in there 

xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning everyone

Hope your weekends were good ones.

Saw my GP this morning to get ourselves booked in to see the midwife.......how bizarre and surreal did that feel? 

Hey Sam - any twinges yet? Things may now be looking good for the 8th after all  

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Morning girlies

Lou - AF really helps us to feel down in the dumps, I get it nearly every month (down that is), esp with what we've all been through - hope you've been able to shake it off now. Alcohol works quite well or just getting out & about doing some exercise - unless you go with my DH with good intentions of an hours nice cycle ride  in the woods & he gets you lost so you get home 4hrs later walking like John Wayne (and in a right strop with DH I might add)   Although I know what you're saying about seeing hugely pg women everywhere - its times like this when you just want 'child / pg free zones' to walk about in  
BTW - I'm sure there's lots of DIY etc your DH could be doing?!? 

Samia - yes wait until Friday!!!!!! That would be so cool.....  (although not for you I'm sure!) - hope you're holding up okay  

Liz - must so surreal being able to book yourself in with the midwife and all   Think my GP would cry - she's been v. helpful & every time I see her she tells me 'good luck' I'm sure she gets emotional!

Had a nice weekend but found out I've put on ANOTHER 2lbs   - not v. happy so really need to get my   in gear & get down that gym!!!! I don't seem to be eating any more than normal but the weight seems to be piling on   and I really want to loose weight before my next tx starts - not gain it  

Hello to all other QM ladies 

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies

Liz, I know what you mean when you book yourself in at the GP, one of these situations you've dreamt of but never thought it would actually happen!!  But hey you'd better believe it girl   I know Eden's asked you before but have you thought of which hospital you'll be giving birth?  My GP did ask me that when he booked me in    Wishing you all the best hun  

Wombly, I think, we spent the best part of 10 years TTC and God knows the 2 days or so before AF was due are just so so not nice and then she's another couple of days late so your hopes go right up to the point where you rush out to buy a test for it to turn up 5 minutes after a -ve one     And then to add insult to injury the only thing you're surrounded with are brand newborns in buggies with parents who seem to have an elastic band on each side of their mouth tied to their ears   or heavily pregnant ladies waddling around (just like me right now  )!!  I know I'm lucky to have a dd already and another babe soon to meet us (well this one doesn't seem to be in a hurry: who'd blame him/her: must think our surname is MAD!!) but I don't forget (and I don't think I ever will) how hard and painful it was to get there so here's to you and Lou      

Well and as for me (thanks Cleg for checking up on me: nice to see somebody cares so much about me  ) nothing!! Zero, Zilcht, Nada...........  I'm starting to get impatient now and would like to get on with it but I'm also starting to get   the more I think about it the worst I get!!    Would be cool for Betty/Bobby if their date of birth was 08.08.08 and at this rate it might be    Watched a film last night called:"P.S: I love you"  Lovely film but not recommended for women who've got loads of hormones rushing around!!  I was bawling my eyes out nearly all way through!!   I looked like I'd done 12 rounds with Mike Tyson by the time the film finished    Oh well.......

Anyway hope everyone's ok, take care for now.

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Samia said:


> I know Eden's asked you before but have you thought of which hospital you'll be giving birth? My GP did ask me that when he booked me in


No - I haven't given it any real thought, but after Eden mentioned it I did ask the GP what my choices were and he said Kingston, Epsom or St Georges in Tooting. I guess Kingston is the closest but my god what a pain in the  parking is up there! You're at Epsom aren't you? How are they?

Ooh - now I've scared myself with conversations like that! 

So then Sam - you've obviously got such a nice little cosy set-up going on inside your womb that Betty/Bobby is quite content in there. Do you feel terrified to go anywhere or do anything just in case or is life as usual for you? Is DH ready to drop everything?

Wombly - that sounds like one painful bike ride (more so for DH perhaps  )

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Liz,

No I'm petrified of giving birth, we've been carrying on with life as usual to the point where yesterday we drove to Leicester square to have a Japanese lunch    Traffic was so bad though!!  There was a few times where we thought please don't come now    We would just have had to call an ambulance!!  That would have been fun  Dh's been calling on a regular basis: even cycling to work(near Vauxhall) so in case anything happens he can just put his bike on the train    Yes I'm at Epsom and were there for Aaliyah: I think they're great    Kingston is also very good: a friend of mine had her 2 girls there and another friend is a midwife there!! Regarding St George's I don't know anything about it: just that it would be a pain to get to!!  and could be very trafficky!!  

Oh and Wombly I will have to go out on a bike ride with your dh so I can lose some of the nearly 3 stones I've put on      I already walk like John Wayne so that'd be no change there  

Take care for now ladies,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Lou   Just wanted to send you a big hug  That was a great story about the fox, it obviously like the scent of DH's feet  Send my best to Jen and I'll give her a txt to congratulate her 

JustP Do you know the Barley Mo pub, that's very near to me. I f you are near the studios you must be near to me too 

Sam You must have made a lovely home for baby and that why it's reluctant to come out, good luck hun 

Liz How long is it now till your scan? Love to bump 

Hi to Wombly, SarahTM, Eden, Wendy, Meadey, Daffodil, Beetle, Cleg and anyone I have missed 

I'm in Ireland visiting my family for the week so I have more time on my hands  

Tanya x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Sam - only 3 more days to reach the magic DD of 08/08/08  

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hey Liz,

I think that the day after tomorrow I will start jumping on dd's trampoline as I now have tried: S*x, pineapple and hot curries and nothing seems to work so seeing midwife tomorrow if nothing happens and then will have to see if I can find some rasberry leaves tea or something someone's mentionned    I guess it would be cool if it could happen on the 08.08.08 as apparently number 8 is the luckiest number in China!!  As I'm typing this though I'm starting to get AF pains    Oh Oh........  Hope you're well, and not working to hard!!

Hi Tanya, can't believe you're nearly half way through!!  

Oh somebody left me a good luck message on my profile the other day (and I've never spoken to her) and I've only noticed today!!    Not that I'm begging for more lovely messages or bubbles   

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam - I've heard about raspberry leaf tea too!

Not sure what else to suggest, but the AF pains sounds like something may be starting doesn't it? Can you remember how things got started with Aaliyah's birth?

Here are some good luck bubbles for today, tomorrow, Thursday or Friday! 

Keep us posted!

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Sam ..  It's seems that your wee one is hanging on for the magic day too!  I don't blame him/her.  I bet it's lovely and snug in there and it's horrible and raining here.    Sending you lots of bubbles and gentle  

Tanya, yes I know the Barley Mow, DP and I go their occasionally.  Do you drink in there?  I will give extra big smiles to PG ladies that I see now!

I had my first acupuncture on Friday and another one tonight.  Friday night I had the best nights sleep that I've had for way over a year.  I recommend it!  I went to The London Acupuncture clinic in Harley Street and they specialise in IF.  Has anyone else been there?

Lots of love and       to everyone.  Big   to bellies too.

JustP


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Samia - things may be hotting up then eh? I've heard rasberry leaf is supposed to be good too.

Liz - how you doing? Much sickness, etc yet? when is your next scan? or is it the 12 week one next?

JustP - I've started acupuncture for this tx and yes I;ve found it really relaxing, a bit of 'me' time as well. Mine's not in HArley Street though, I moved from Surbiton to Godalming a little while ago so mine is just down the road in Chiddingfold.

Hope you're all having a nice day QM ladies x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi JustP

I had acupuncture on this last cycle and found it helped massively in keeping me nice and chilled. I went to a lady in St Margarets, which isn't particularly close to me, but much closer than legging up to Harley Street and she also specialises in IF.
I also gave up alcohol beforehand and caffeine (that was hard!), so not sure if any, or all of those things made any difference this time around, or whether it was just luck. 

Hi Wombly - haven't felt too bad actually. I guess I feel slightly nauseous every now and again, mainly if I drink water funnily enough! The worse thing for me is being bloated and constipated (sorry TMI). My next scan probably won't be until 12 or 13 weeks unless I cave in and go for a private reassurance scan. My symptoms come and go which automatically sends me into a panic, although I know that from people say, it means nothing really.

How many days is it now until your Prostap injection? Bet you can't wait can you?

Hello to everyone else too

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Liz.  Thanks for the info.    I chose the Harley Street place for a couple of reasons.  One being that Christina came highly recommended by a friend who is now PG with twins and the other is, although I live near Shepperton, I actually work in Nth London so it's much easier for me to get to straight from work.

If I had know about the lady in St Margarets I would have probably gone there! Especially seeing as that another PG lady is telling me.  (Yes that's YOU - the PG lady!!)     

Must dash .. off to acupuncture session number 2.  Think of me looking like something out of Hellraiser!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,


I'm   I went for a lie down this afternoon (40 minutes) while dd played in her room listening to KISS 100   blaring I must had so not much of a sleep but some shut eyes!!  When I got up I thought let's have a walk to Sainsbury to see if I could buy some raspberry leaves tea.  Dd rode her brand new bike and we walk to Tesco express first (as it's on the way) and then as to no avail we went to Sainsbury: well none to be found there either so I'm fuming that I walked all the way there and back (1.2 mile in total) for NOTHING!!!  and then I get back home 3 new messages on the home phone from people asking if the baby's arrived   and one from my Mum who sounded worried!! So I call her back not in a very good mood and ask what she wanted (bear in mind mum and dad live in France!!)  So you've not had the baby??  No mum I haven't!! I told you yesterday that I would call you to let you know before I went in hospital!!  "Oh but we spoke to our GP yesterday who said that apparently it's no good to wait 2 weeks after due date!! They start inducing you max 3 days after!!" Mum: aaliyah was 5 days late and there was no problem!!!  OHHHHHHHHHHH.......  Well I'm just fed up now!!!  I'm ready, don't care if it's the 8th or not I just want it out!!!  I hope the long walk helps things along  

Sorry about the rant but had to get it out my chest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Sam   

P.S: Anybody know where I can get raspberry leaves tea/


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Liz,

I live in St Margarets and would love to know details of your acupuncturist?

I've just finished an IVF cycle and I'm now on the tortuous 2ww!  

For this cycle I've been seeing the acupuncturist who works with the Bridge. I saw him once a week for about a month before EC and then again just before and after ET.

Hope all the QMH ladies are doing well, loads of   to you all.

Cx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Clarebel - loads of      for your 2ww!!

Samia - you can get it from any healthy food shop, holland & barratt, etc. I'm not sure where you live but as I only lived in London / Kingston I can only tell you places around there. Can you send DH out to get some tomorrow? Well done for still being able to manage 1.2miles in your condition! Hope it happens soon for you, sounds like you're getting a bit fed up now  

Liz - you sound lucky with your symptoms so far. A friend of mine is now 13wks pg and hasn't really had any major sickness either, just the odd bit of nausea like you. I hope I'm that lucky  

JustP - hope the acupuncture is helping you to chill out from your 'dashing' about  

I am currently playing nurse at home as DH has just had his wisdom teeth out & had to have a GA so it was pretty major as they had to cut into the jaw bone or something (sorry if that's tmi for anyone feeling nauseous!). So he's feeling very sorry for himself, and dog started limping after his walk on Sunday night so have had him on bedrest yesterday then took him on a lead walk this evening (which he was a nightmare on) then he had diarrhoea on the way round - how do you pick that up with a poo bag?!?! So did the best I could but think the dog is also feeling a bit sorry for himself so you can just call me Nurse Wombly at the moment


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi nurse Wombly,

I'm in Worcester Park so not too sure which on would be the nearest to me, will have to check   I even sent dh to Waitrose thinking they're bound to have some but no!!  So was in a mood with dh but I had to realise it wasn't his fault!!    I've had my wisdom teeth taken out under GA a few years back and poor him I have to say is very very painful (and he might loose a few pounds as you can't eat properly for a few days  )  Good luck  


Thanks to Dakota for the pm    

Hello to all the other QM's girlies  

Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everyone! I feel lovely and relaxed after acupuncture  I was also treated to dinner by a dear friend so am feeling relaxed AND full!

Clarebel ... loads of        to you!

Nurse Wombly .. hope your patients are appreciating you!

Sam, your poor thing  I'm not surprised you're feeling a little fed up! I've had a look for you and found that Whittards sell Raspberry leaves. The nearest one to you is about 4 miles away at Kingston.

Tea: http://www.whittard.co.uk/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=107375&cid=t1000&language=en-GB
Shop address: http://www.whittard.co.uk/info/london.aspx

Hope this helps a bit!

Sleep well all.
JustP

  

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way..............................


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151933.new#new


----------

